#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-25
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু স্ক্রিনকাস্ট দেখছি
<ashickur-noor> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-27
<ashickur-noor> any body here
#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-28
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-21
<tuxboy> Anyone alive?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-22
<toufique> Hlw everybody
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-24
<sagir42> কি খবর?
<sagir42> আজ রাতে কি বসা হবে?
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন বকবক করার মতন?
<Rezwan> ওয়ালাইকুম সালাম ashickur-noor ভাই
<ashickur-noor> কেমন আছেন?
<Rezwan> ভাল আছি। আপনি কেমন আছেন?  দশ-পনেরো মিনিট এর জন্য আছি। তবে আমার সাথে বকবক করে মজা পাবেন না।
<Rezwan> :)
<buggy_biobot> hello ashickur-noor Tuhin_ Rezwan
<buggy_biobot> & Barebone
<Rezwan> স্বাগতম শাহরিয়ার ভাই
<ashickur-noor> নামটা পছন্দ হয় নাই
<ashickur-noor> :(
 * Rezwan wonders how a "biobot" can be buggy ;p
<buggy_biobot> এইটা আমার অনেক পছন্দের নাম
<buggy_biobot> আগে রবোটিক লাইফ লিড করতাম তার জন্য এটা
<ashickur-noor> এইজন্য বাগী?
<buggy_biobot> biobot is a bot with some interface... which is buggy
<buggy_biobot> biobot concept is a bug itself
<Rezwan> রবোটিক লাইফ টা কিরকম হয়? রোবট হইতে মঞ্চায়!
<buggy_biobot> :)
<buggy_biobot> চাকরীতে ঢুকেন তাহলেই টের পেয়ে যাবেন
<buggy_biobot> তার উপর যদি হয় আপনি যা করতে চান তা না করতে পারেন
<Rezwan> আপনি যে বললেন "আগে" ববোটিক লাইফ লিড করতেন! তাই ভাবলাম বহু আগে বোধ হয়
<Rezwan> রবোটিক*
<buggy_biobot> হুমমম সেটা একরকম ছিলো এখন আরেকরকম
<Rezwan> এখন কি আর রবোটিক না?
<buggy_biobot> এখন আগেরমতো না
<buggy_biobot> আগে রবোটিক ছিলো সত্যিকারের
<buggy_biobot> কারো সাথে মেশা হতো না
<buggy_biobot> এখন মিশতে হয়
<Rezwan> হম, মানিয়ে নেওয়া আর কি
<buggy_biobot> হুমম
<buggy_biobot> Tuhin_:  সেদিন কথা শেষ করতে পারিনি, কারেন্ট চলে গিয়েছিলো
<buggy_biobot> :)
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই রাসেল ভাই কই?
<ashickur-noor> রাসেল ভাইরে বলেন তার সিদ্ধান্ত জানায় দিতে
<buggy_biobot> ashickur-noor: সিদ্ধান্তের কিছু নাই
<buggy_biobot> আপনারা যেভাবে বলছেন সত্যি বলতে এর যৌক্তিকতা কম।
<buggy_biobot> আর দ্বিতীয়ত হচ্ছে কাউকে জোর করে কিছু করানো সম্ভব না
<ashickur-noor> আমি যতদুর শুনলাম উনি দিবেন না
<ashickur-noor> তাই বলছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> না দিলে বলে দিক
<buggy_biobot> ওটাও বলবে না
<ashickur-noor> দেওয়া সম্ভব হচ্ছে না
<ashickur-noor> এটাই সমস্যা
<ashickur-noor> ঝুলায় রাখবে
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<ashickur-noor> পাবলিক পুরান কন্টেন্টে কি খুজে পাইতেছে আমি বুঝতেছি না
<ashickur-noor> দেড় বছর আগের কন্টেন্ট
<buggy_biobot> :)
<buggy_biobot> নস্টালজিক‌
<Rezwan> buggy_biobot: আপনার টুইটার নিক যেন কী? @kindfromdhaka ?
<Rezwan> @kidfromdhakaৎ
<ashickur-noor> এত কষ্ট করিয়া আমি আর tuxboy মিলিয়া অনুবাদ করে ফোরাম চালু করলাম
<buggy_biobot> Rezwan: yup
<ashickur-noor> কয়েকজন ছাড়া ওটারে গনগনাতেই ধরল না
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<ashickur-noor> ওই কথা বলে লাভ নাই
<ashickur-noor> ভেতর থেকে যতদুর শুনলাম লিফোর কন্টেন্ট আসতেছে না
<ashickur-noor> আমাদের উচিৎ সামনে এগিয়ে যাওয়া
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই জীবিত আছেন?
<buggy_biobot> আছই
<buggy_biobot> বউয়ের সাথে আড্ডা রত
<ashickur-noor> মডারেশন টা তুলে নেন
<ashickur-noor> ওহহহ
<buggy_biobot> তবে বলেন পরছি
<ashickur-noor> ভাবিরে এখানে নিয়ে আসেন
<buggy_biobot> *পড়ছি
<buggy_biobot> বলেছি
<buggy_biobot> আসবে না
<ashickur-noor> আপনার নামে কিছু অভিযোগ দেই
<ashickur-noor> বলেন তার দেবর আপনার নামে অভিযোগ দিবে
<ashickur-noor> দেখেন দৌড়ায় আসবে
<ashickur-noor> :)
<buggy_biobot> আমার নামে হাজার অভিযোগ দেন কোন লাভ নাই
<buggy_biobot> কারণ হচ্ছে ও নিজেই অভিযোগ করে করে শেষ
<ashickur-noor> কেন ভাই
<ashickur-noor> ?
<buggy_biobot> আমার পরিবর্তন হয় নাই
<ashickur-noor> ওহহহহহ
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে আর কি করার
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়া মডারেশন নিয়ে বলছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> রিং ভাইয়া আজকে মেইল করল সিসি করে
<ashickur-noor> লিস্টে মেইল নাই কেন তার?
<buggy_biobot> আমি জানি না
<buggy_biobot> এসব আমাদের হাতে নাই
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে কে দেখে?
<ashickur-noor> আমি যতদুর জানতাম আপনিই দেখেন এটা
<ashickur-noor> তাই আপনারে বললাম
<buggy_biobot> আমি মডারেটর এ্যাডমিন না
<buggy_biobot> মডারেটর প্যানেলে সব এক্সেস থাকে না
<ashickur-noor> ওহহহ
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে এডু কে?
<ashickur-noor> শাবাব ভাই?
<buggy_biobot> জানি না
<ashickur-noor> :(
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<ashickur-noor> আজকে কে যেন মিটাপের কথা বলছিল
<ashickur-noor> করবেন নাকি মিটাপ?
<buggy_biobot> ইয়াসিন ভাই বলছে
<buggy_biobot> মিটআপ করেন এমন কোন বিশেষ বিষয় না
<buggy_biobot> ashickur-noor: আমি সত্যি কথা বলি?
<buggy_biobot> আমরা হাজারটা মিটআপ করতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> :)
<buggy_biobot> হাজারটা মেইল দিয়ে সপ্তাহের পর সপ্তাহ আলোচনা করতে পারি
<buggy_biobot> কিন্তু সমাধান হবে না
<buggy_biobot> যদি মানুষ ফোরাম পেলে লাফায় পরে নিবেদিত প্রাণ স্বেচ্ছাসেবক হতো তাহলে তারা লিনাক্সদেশেই যেতো
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> সত্যি কথা
<buggy_biobot> নতুন করে আলোচনায় আসার পর লিনাক্সদেশে কতোজন নিবন্ধিত হয়েছে?
<buggy_biobot> খুব বেশি হলে ১০-১২ জন?
<buggy_biobot> পোস্ট করেছে কয়জন?
<buggy_biobot> ২ জন?
<buggy_biobot> লিফো আসলেও এমনই থাকবে
<ashickur-noor> এটা আমারও কথা
<ashickur-noor> লিফো আসলে হয়ত অনেকে সাময়ীক ভাবে ফোরামে আসবে
<ashickur-noor> এর বেশি কিছু মনে হয় হবে না
<buggy_biobot> যেটা দরকার সেটা হচ্ছে আমাদের দুইটা সাব গ্রুপ খুজে বের করতে হবে
<buggy_biobot> ১) লেখকগোষ্ঠী
<buggy_biobot> ২) প্রোগ্রামার/টেক সাপোর্ট
<buggy_biobot> এটা ছাড়া কমিউনিটি দাঁড়াবে না
<ashickur-noor> লেখকগোষ্ঠি আছে
<ashickur-noor> হাতে গোনা কয়েকজন
<buggy_biobot> না নাই
<buggy_biobot> গত এক বছরে আমি সত্যিকার অর্থে কোন ভালো কন্টেন্ট দেখিনি
<ashickur-noor> না মেনে পারছি না
<buggy_biobot> লিংক দেন পড়ি
<buggy_biobot> অনেকদিন চোখ জুড়াই না
<ashickur-noor> কিছুই নাই
<ashickur-noor> তবে লেখার চেষ্টা করছি আমি আর অনি আর কয়েকজন
<ashickur-noor> library.linuxdesh.org
 * Tuhin_ is back to keyboard
<ashickur-noor> @Tuhin_ আপনাকে ফিরে পেয়ে ভালো লাগলো
<Tuhin_> নতুন লিংক পাইলাম
<Tuhin_> front page akdom khali keno
<ashickur-noor> খালি
<Tuhin_> No front page content has been created yet.!!!!
<ashickur-noor> কারন কিছু দেওয়ার প্রয়োজন হয় নাই
<ashickur-noor> ওটার পরিকল্পনা অনেক বড়
<ashickur-noor> @Goutam দাদা স্বাগতম
<Tuhin_> there should be a basic welcome message...
<tareq_> hi guys
<Goutam> ধন্যবাদ নূর ভাই
<Tuhin_> sorry amar bangla speeed bhalo na,tai banglish bolchi
<ashickur-noor> মানি না
<buggy_biobot> hello kalpurush Goutam tareq_ jamal919
<buggy_biobot> হঠাৎ সবাই এক সাথে আসলেন
<ashickur-noor> হয় বাংলায় লিখেন না হয় ইংরেজিতে
<buggy_biobot> যোগসাজোস নাকি?
<buggy_biobot> ভয় পাইলাম
<buggy_biobot> উহহহহহহ
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<tareq_> বাগি ভাইকে চিনলাম না
<ashickur-noor> আপনি মেইল দিলেন
<Tuhin_> bhoy paia palaise
<buggy_biobot> আমি বাগি বাগ মারতে পছন্দ করি
<buggy_biobot> :)
<buggy_biobot> ইয়াহি
<ashickur-noor> Shahriar Tariq,,,
<buggy_biobot> Tuhin_:  http://library.linuxdesh.org/guides
<buggy_biobot> ভিতরে ঢুকলেই হলো
<tareq_> উমম
<buggy_biobot> ashickur-noor: ওটা আগেই দেখেছি
<ashickur-noor> কাউকে না চিনলো /whois name মারেন
<ashickur-noor> নতুন কিছু লিখতেছি না আর
<ashickur-noor> নতুন কন্টেন্ট যোগ হয়েছে রাতে
<buggy_biobot> ashickur-noor: 
<buggy_biobot> brb
<tareq_> whois buggy_biobot
<buggy_biobot> job apply kori
<buggy_biobot> tareq_:  whois এর আগে / দেন
<ashickur-noor> '/whois' হবে
<Tuhin_> Shahriar Tariq = buggy_biobot 
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই বুঝতে পারলাম না
<ashickur-noor> জব এপ্লাই করি ??
<tareq_> আশাবাদী দিলে চিনতাম
<ashickur-noor> বাংলা নিক দিলে সমস্যা হয়
<ashickur-noor> :)
<tareq_> আজকের বিষয় কি ?
<ashickur-noor> আজিরা প্যাচাল
<ashickur-noor> আপনার মিতা আসছে
<tareq_> দ্য ইসপিড
<ashickur-noor> :)
<Goutam> নূর ভাই, আমাকে কবে ১২ দিবেন
<Goutam> ?
<tareq_> বহুত কষ্টে দুই সেট খাতা কাটলাম
<tareq_> মাথা নষ্ট
<Tuhin_> amar xchat a bangla tik moto dekhay na..avro scim install korar por...
<ashickur-noor> পরে নিয়েন
<tareq_> পাইফন্টফিক্সার লাগান
<ashickur-noor> ১১১০ চালান
<ashickur-noor> ওটা xchat এর সমস্যা
<ashickur-noor> আমি ভুক্তভুগী
<Goutam> ৩৩  বছর পর?
<ashickur-noor> তাই ইমপ্যাথী চালাই
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> ১২০৪০১ আসুক
<ashickur-noor> ২ মাস
<tareq_> ইউনিটির ভাল থিমের খবর দেন না কেউ
<tareq_> এম্বিয়েন্স ভাল লাগে না
<ashickur-noor> তারেক ভাই আপনারে একটা কষ্ট দেই
<ashickur-noor> নিতে পারবেন?
<tareq_> কারে কইতাছেন ভাই ? অন্য নামে আইতাছি
<ashickur-noor> tareq_ রে
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু ডেস্কটপ কাস্টমাইজেশন নিয়ে কিছু লিখে
<tareq_> বলুন
<ashickur-noor> *ন
<tareq_> হি হি
<ashickur-noor> আমি ওই ব্যাপারে আনারী
<tareq_> লিফো‌তে লিখছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> লেখার দরকার আছে
<tareq_> ঐটা আইনা দেন
<ashickur-noor> ১০০৪ নিয়ে
<ashickur-noor> আমি চাই ১২০৪ নিয়া
<ashickur-noor> যা পাওয়া যায় তাই
<tareq_> হুমম
<tareq_> আমি পারব
<kalpurush> আজকে এত সকাল সকাল প্যাচাল শুরু হইয়া গেল :)
<tareq_> ইউনিটি, শেল দুইটাই
<ashickur-noor> @Tuhin-empathy স্বাগতম
<ashickur-noor> প্যাচাল?
<ashickur-noor> আজিরা বকবক
<Tuhin-empathy>  আমি empathy থেকে লগিন করছি
<ashickur-noor> দেখছি
<Tuhin-empathy> protidin eishomoy linux meeting hobe naki?
<ashickur-noor> সবাই চুপ মেরে গেলেন কেনে?
<ashickur-noor> যদি থাকেন তাইলে হবে
<OptimusZ> yo
<Tuhin-empathy> ami achi apneder shathe :)
<kalpurush>  নুর ভাই কি বাংলা বিলাই চালান নাকি ? ashickur-noor 
<ashickur-noor> হ
<Goutam> আপনাদের বিশেষজ্ঞদের কথা চুপ মেরে শুনি আর কিঁ
<ashickur-noor> চালাই
<Tuhin-empathy>  বাংলা বিলাই ki jinish?
<OptimusZ> লিঙ্ক ৩ চালান কেউ ?
<ashickur-noor> কয়েক দিন ধরে মিউ মিউ করতেছে
<Tuhin-empathy> লিঙ্ক ৩ ?!
<kalpurush> মিউ মিউ মাঝে মাঝে করবেই
<OptimusZ> লিঙ্ক৩ আইএসপি
<ashickur-noor> মাঝে মাঝে করলে মনে হয় বিলাই বেচে আছে
<OptimusZ> দেশের সেরা
<ashickur-noor> এখন নিয়মিত করে
<buggy_biobot> ধুর
<buggy_biobot> আর এ্যাপ্লাই ই করুম না
<kalpurush> আমি বিডিকম  চালাই বাংলা বিলাই এর employee প্যাকেজ 
<buggy_biobot> ওই পোলাপাইন সব দূরে গিয়া মর
<Tuhin-empathy> ami BanglaBilai wimax
<buggy_biobot> আপনারা ভালো রেজাল্ট করে আমাদের বারোটা বাজায় দিছেন
<buggy_biobot> মিনিমাম সিজিপিএ চায় 4 out of 54
<ashickur-noor> কি কইতেছেন শাহরিয়ার ভাই?
<buggy_biobot> *4 out of 5
<OptimusZ> আমি ইদানিং এপ্লাই করি নাই
<ashickur-noor> কোথায়?
<OptimusZ> শাহরিয়ার নাকি হে ?
<buggy_biobot> আমাদের সময় কি সিজিপিএ ৪ পাওয়া যেতো
<buggy_biobot> :(
<OptimusZ> জিপিএ হবে না ?
<buggy_biobot> OptimusZ: yup buddy
<ashickur-noor> Optimusz আপনি কেডা?
<ashickur-noor> প্রখর রুদ্র?
<OptimusZ> ইয়া
<kalpurush> শাহরিয়ার ভাই buggy_biobot  মানে কি ?
<buggy_biobot> মাথায় ছিট আছে
<buggy_biobot> ইন্টারফেসে সমস্যা
<kalpurush> সবাই নতুন নিক নিতেছে কেন ? আগের নিক গুলাই তো ভালো ছিল। 
<OptimusZ> রজনী কাগুর রবট
<OptimusZ> চিটি
<kalpurush> এখন আবার নতুন করে চিনতে হইতেছে :(
<OptimusZ> আমি নিছি একজন ডেভুর কারণে
<ashickur-noor> আপনার _ ভালা ছিলো
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> আপনারা বলতেছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> লেখা কবে দিবেন?
<buggy_biobot> ভাত খাবার সময় হয়ে গেছে
<buggy_biobot> *পার হয়ে গেছে
<buggy_biobot> খেয়ে আসি
<kalpurush> আমার ও
<OptimusZ> আমি বিসিএসে সময় দিতেছি, ক্লাস নেয়া, খাতা কাটা; নানান ঝামেলা
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়েরা উবুন্টু ক্লাশরুম প্রজেক্টের একটি অংশ আছে
<kalpurush> ভাই আমি আসতেছি আপনার সাথে :) buggy_biobot  :)
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু ইউসার ডে
<OptimusZ> ঐটা কবে ?
<ashickur-noor> এটা বাংলাতে নেওয়া সম্ভব
<ashickur-noor> আপনারা যদি সাহায্য করেন তাহলে আমি কথা বলে দেখই
<ashickur-noor> :)
<Goutam> ভাইয়েরা, সবাই মিলে একদিন কোথাও আড্ডা দেয়া যায়?
<OptimusZ> স্টার কাবাব
<OptimusZ> ধানমন্ডি
<OptimusZ> বনানী
<ashickur-noor> খালি খাওয়া দাওয়া কথা চিন্তা করে রুদ্র ভাই
<Goutam> উন্মুক্ত কোনো জায়গায় হলে ভালো হয় না?
<ashickur-noor> এবার উত্তর ঢাকায় কিছু করা যায় কিনা দেখেন
<OptimusZ> ঐটা ছাড়া আড্ডা জমবে না
<kalpurush> খাওয়ার জন্যই তো এত কিছু করা । ashickur-noor 
<ashickur-noor> কে কয়?
<kalpurush> +1 OptimusZ 
<kalpurush> খাইতে খাইতে আড্ডা :D
<OptimusZ> হ
<OptimusZ> কাচ্চি খাইতে খাইতে আড্ডা
<ashickur-noor> ভাই আমি ভোজনরসিক মানুষ
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু কেন জানি বাইরের খাবার সহ্য হয় না
<ashickur-noor> :(
<kalpurush> ভাই স্টার এর খিচুরী টা ভালো লাগে :)
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে পুরান ঢাকা
<OptimusZ> ঠিক কইছেন কালপুরুষ ভাই
<kalpurush> অনেক দিন খাওয়া হয় না :(  আড্ডার সুযোগে খাওয়া হয়ে যাবে :D
<ashickur-noor> :(
<ashickur-noor> খাইতে মন চায় না
<ashickur-noor> এমনিতেই দিন দিন ফুলে যাচ্ছি
<ashickur-noor> একটা মিটাপ দরকার
<ashickur-noor> আসেন পরের শুক্রবার কোথাও মিলে বসি
<kalpurush> হি হি না খাইলে কি শুকাইয়া যাবেন ?
<ashickur-noor> শুকাবো না
<ashickur-noor> তবে ফুলবও না
<ashickur-noor> বহুত দিন হইল পুরাতনদের চেহারা দেখি না
<ashickur-noor> দেখার সৌভাগ্য হবে কিনা জানিও না
<ashickur-noor> :(
<kalpurush> ashickur-noor, মুরুব্বিরা আসুক । উনাদের সাথে আলাপ করে তারপর বসি। দুই তিন জন বসে মজা পাওয়া যায় না :(
<OptimusZ> এক তারিখের পরে করেন
<ashickur-noor> অভি ভাই কামটা ভালা করলেন না
<kalpurush> রাসেল ভাই এর সাথে শেষ দেখা হইছিল লিফো এর মাসিক আড্ডায়
<ashickur-noor> ১ তারিখেরও পরে?
<OptimusZ> অভি ভাই কি করলেন ?
<ashickur-noor> মাসিক আড্ডার কথা কইয়েন না
<ashickur-noor> নিক দেখেন না
<ashickur-noor> জানালাগিক
<ashickur-noor> :P
<OptimusZ> হি হি
<kalpurush> শাহরিয়ার ভাই, শাবাব ভাই এদের সাথে দেখা হইছিল সেই উবুন্তু ফেডরা এর রিলিজ পার্টিতে 
<ashickur-noor> আমার দেখা হইছে
<ashickur-noor> রাসেল ভাইয়ার সাথে সফট এক্সপোতে
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাইয়ার সাথে রিলিজপার্টিতে
<kalpurush> ভাল তো জানালা গিক এর কাছ থেকে জানালা বিষয়ক সাহায্য নেওয়া যাবে। 
<ashickur-noor> হহহহ
<WindowsGeek> kalpurush, ashickur-noor don't use the word ''জানালা' plz
<ashickur-noor> এইটা জানালা চ্যানল না
<OptimusZ> জানালা চালানোর মজাই অন্যরকম
<WindowsGeek> it's not fun anymore
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<kalpurush> ok ভাই ঃ) WindowsGeek 
<Tuhin-empathy> janala ???
<ashickur-noor> উইন্ডোজ বললে চলবে?
<WindowsGeek> kalpurush, i'm new here
<Tuhin-empathy> ohok
<OptimusZ> অভি ভাই, আপনার পরীক্ষা কেমন হল ?্
<kalpurush> অভি ভাই কি চিটাগং এর ? WindowsGeek 
<ashickur-noor> আমিও জানতে চাই
<WindowsGeek> kalpurush, who is অভি ভাই? 
<Tuhin-empathy> Opera er bangla problem ki kew fix korte parsen?
<ashickur-noor> '/whois' দিয়া 
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> ওটা দিয়ে ব্রাউস করে কে?
<Tuhin-empathy> ami
<kalpurush> চিটাগাং এর এক অভি দাদা রে চিনতাম 
<kalpurush> আপনি সেই জন কিনা বুঝতে পারতেছি না
<kalpurush> ঃ(
<WindowsGeek> kalpurush, i'm not from ctg. bro, so can't understand what are u talking about :S
<ashickur-noor> দুঃখিত
<Tuhin-empathy> opera te plugin+picture load off/on korajay...good for my banglalion 128kbits connection
<kalpurush> it's ok . leave it . WindowsGeek 
<ashickur-noor> আমি মনে করলাম আপনি অরন্যচারী
<ashickur-noor> কি কয়
<WindowsGeek> ashickur-noor, no bro, i'm not that guy :)
<ashickur-noor> ফায়ারফক্স দিয়ে করা যায়
<Tuhin-empathy> firefox e onek bhitore...
<ashickur-noor> মানে?
<Tuhin-empathy> opera toolbar e enable -disable kora jay
<Tuhin-empathy> firefox e korte hole bar bar preference e jaite hoy
<ashickur-noor> ওটা লিনাক্সের জন্য সব চেয়ে বেকার ব্রাউসার
<Tuhin-empathy> ami firefox opera duitai use kori
<Tuhin-empathy> opera is better IMO
<WindowsGeek> Tuhin-empathy, opera has good bangla support under windows
<WindowsGeek> :)
<WindowsGeek> linux version lacks here
<WindowsGeek> why don't you guys talk with opera devs about this issue?
<Tuhin-empathy> ok. i thought some here must have found the fix ...
<Tuhin-empathy> Firefox, IE etc all browsers copied tab browsing from Opera....Opera had tab browsing 13+ years ago...
<WindowsGeek> Tuhin-empathy, opera definitely a good browser, but kinda under rated i'd say
<Tuhin-empathy> yes...
<WindowsGeek> but sometimes it can be real handy
<WindowsGeek> good for limited data plan users
<Tuhin-empathy> EXACTLY
<WindowsGeek> opera turbo feature is one of my fav.
<ashickur-noor> কি কইতেছে মানুষজন
<Tuhin-empathy> i dont use turbo, it messes up the cache and cant  pages load from hdd on next start
<WindowsGeek> btw. i'm a new linux user, can anybody help me about an issue?
<Tuhin-empathy> sorry ashickur-noor
<WindowsGeek> i need to know how can i type bangla under linux
<ashickur-noor> কে?
<WindowsGeek> is there any Avro for linux?
<Tuhin-empathy> install avro + scim 
<ashickur-noor> আছে
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু কোন এডিশন
<WindowsGeek> ashickur-noor, ubuntu 12.04
<ashickur-noor> চলে না
<ashickur-noor> :)
<Tuhin-empathy> ki?
<Tuhin-empathy> ubuntu 12.04 te avro chole na???
<ashickur-noor> আমি পারি নাই
<Tuhin-empathy> Ami /mint10 use kori...
<ashickur-noor> অনেকেই পারে নাই
<WindowsGeek> isn't there any solution for 12.04?
<WindowsGeek> :O
<OptimusZ> ভাইয়েরা প্রভাত শিখে নেন
<Tuhin-empathy> khub kharap khobor!
<ashickur-noor> নতুন ডিস্ট্রো গুলা স্কিমের সাপোর্ট বন্ধ করে দিচ্ছে
<OptimusZ> অভ্র নিয়া লিনাক্সে গুঁতানো লাগবে না
<ashickur-noor> প্রভাতে কথা কে কইল?
<Tuhin-empathy> what about debian?
<ashickur-noor> আমার পছন্দের জিনিশ
<ashickur-noor> কোন ঝামেলা নাই
<WindowsGeek> ashickur-noor, i came to learn about ibus thing recently from one of my frnd
<WindowsGeek> what about this?
<OptimusZ> আমি প্রভাত ব্যবহারকারী
<ashickur-noor> বললাম তো
<WindowsGeek> is there any ibus-avro?
<ashickur-noor> আমি পারি নাই
<ashickur-noor> প্রভাত 3>
<ashickur-noor> আছে
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু কোন কারনে সবার কাজ করে না
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> প্রভাত জটিল
<WindowsGeek> OptimusZ, what is provat? is it easy? :S
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু বুট কটি
<ashickur-noor> *করি
<ashickur-noor> লেআউট যোগ করি
<ashickur-noor> বাংলা লিখই
<ashickur-noor> শান্তিই শান্তিই
<OptimusZ> প্রভাত আমার কাছে সহজ লাগে, সারিমও ইউজ করে
<ashickur-noor> কোন ইন্সটলের ঝামেলা নাই
<WindowsGeek> OptimusZ, who is sarim?
<OptimusZ> এটা একটা লেআউট
<Tuhin-empathy> lol
<ashickur-noor> সারিম খান
<OptimusZ> সারিম একজন গিক
<ashickur-noor> এক পিচ্চি গিক
<WindowsGeek> sorry i'm a new guy
<OptimusZ> দাড়িওয়ালা
<WindowsGeek> so don't know much about linux geeks of BD
<ashickur-noor> যে কম্পু না পইড়া EEE পড়ৈ
<Tuhin-empathy> দাড়িওয়ালা পিচ্চি গিক?!!
<ashickur-noor> পড়ে
<ashickur-noor> ভাই আপনি থাকেন কই?
<OptimusZ> ইটিই পড়ে
<ashickur-noor> @WindowsGeek
<OptimusZ> রুয়য়েটিয়ান
<ashickur-noor> ওহ হ্য়া ETE
<WindowsGeek> i'm from feni
<OptimusZ> ফেনী
<OptimusZ> কুলল
<ashickur-noor> ফেনী
<OptimusZ> ফেণীর কোথায় ?
<WindowsGeek> why cool? r u from feni also?
<ashickur-noor> পড়ালেখা করেন?
<WindowsGeek> near master para
<OptimusZ> আমার বাড়ী তো ফেনী
<WindowsGeek> tai naki? OptimusZ
<WindowsGeek> sorry for banglish
<OptimusZ> হুমম
<WindowsGeek> :S
<OptimusZ> কিন্তু ঢাকায় থাকি
<OptimusZ> পড়ালেখা, চাকরী
<OptimusZ> আপনি কি করছেন অভি ?
<ashickur-noor> নাহ আমি উঠি
<ashickur-noor> ভালা লাগতেছে না
<WindowsGeek> OptimusZ, i'm reading in HSC 2nd year
<WindowsGeek> feni college
<OptimusZ> নূর ভাই লেখা কবে দিব বলেন
<ashickur-noor> আজকেই দেন
<OptimusZ> হুমম
<ashickur-noor> আমি পাবলিশ করে দেই
<OptimusZ> আজকে পারুম না
<Barebone> হ্যালো সবাই।
<OptimusZ> কালকে পারতে পারি ;)
 * Barebone চোখ খুললো। :-)
<ashickur-noor> তানভীর ভাই আপনি কই এখন?
<Shrek> তানভির *
<ashickur-noor> কত গুলান নিক চালায় রে বাবা
<ashickur-noor> থুরি
<Shrek> হুম, আমার নিক অনেক। :-)
<ashickur-noor> আমি তো একটা দিয়াই কুল পাই না
<Shrek> http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Wikitanvir/nicks
<Shrek> আমার নিকে বহর।
<ashickur-noor> যাইহোক
<ashickur-noor> ফেলো হয়ে কেমন লাগতেছে?
<ashickur-noor> অনুভুতি কেমন?
<Shrek> তেমন কোনো অনুভূতি নাই।
<ashickur-noor> এখন কই ঢাকায় নাকি?
<Shrek> একটা মেইল আইডি পাইলাম। সেটাই ভালো লাগতেছে। :-D
<Shrek> জ্বি, ঢাকায়।
<WindowsGeek> OptimusZ, ami ki apnar nam jante pari vaia?
<WindowsGeek> apni amar ceye senior hoben
<WindowsGeek> so amake tumi kore bolle khusi hobo
<Shrek> tanvir@wikimedia.org
<Shrek> @ আশিকুর নূর -- ঐটা। হা হা হা
<OptimusZ> তানভির ভাই পিএইচডি করছেন ? 
<Shrek> লোল না!
<OptimusZ> কোথায় ?
<Shrek> আমি ভাই ব্যাচেলর করি!
<ashickur-noor> আমার ঈর্ষা হইতেছে আপনাদের উপরে
<ashickur-noor> একজন হইলেন ফেলো
<ashickur-noor> একজন বার্লিন যাইতেছে
<OptimusZ> WindowsGeek: I'm tareq
<Shrek> @ আশিকুর নূর -- কাম তবে শুরু কইরা দ্যান। :-P
<OptimusZ> পড়ালেখা সবসময় ভাল লাগে না
<Tuhin-empathy> ar ami noakhali jaitesi
<ashickur-noor> আরেক জনরে দেখি দেশ বিদেশে ঘুইরা বেড়ায়
<abhi_> এখানে নাকি কে একজন আছেন অভি নামে?
<Shrek> সেইটা কে?
<ashickur-noor> সময় পাই না
<abhi_> টুইটারে শুনে দেখতে এলাম
<OptimusZ> নোয়াখালি, ওয়াও
<Tuhin-empathy> lol
<ashickur-noor> কমিউনিটির এক বড় ভাই
<Shrek> ashickur-noor, কেডা?
<OptimusZ> আমার বাল্যকাল কেটেছে নোয়াখালিতে
<ashickur-noor> FUDconf এ যায়
<abhi_> তারেক ভাই কই?
<ashickur-noor> নাম বলতে ইচ্ছা করতেছে না
<Goutam> নূর ভাই, দুই মাস লাগবে কেন?
<OptimusZ> অভি ভাই
<abhi_> কে আপনি ভাই?
<OptimusZ> আইলেন তাইলে
<shahriar086> okey
<abhi_> তারেক ভাই নাকি?
<OptimusZ> হুমম
<Shrek> Goutam দা, হ্যালো। :-)
<abhi_> হুমম
<ashickur-noor> @Goutam দাদা তখন উবুন্টু ১২০৪০১ আসবে
<Shrek> কেমন আছেন?
<kalpurush> দাদা কেমন আছেন ? আইলেন তাইলে ? abhi_ 
 * shahriar086 is back from long dinner break
<Shrek> shahriar086, হেই!
<abhi_> আসলাম
<OptimusZ> শাহরিয়ার এসছে
<Goutam> হ্যালো Shrek ভাই
<Shrek> শাহরিয়ায়র ভাই, কেমন আছেন?
<shahriar086> Shrek: tanvir bhai :)
<kalpurush> shahriar086,  ভাই একা একা খাইলেন আমাগো কইলেন ও না ;9
<ashickur-noor> বাহ ভরপুর
<kalpurush> ঃ(
<shahriar086> ভরপেটে ভালো আছি
<Ayon> কেমন আছেন সবাই :)
<Goutam> এখন করলে সমস্যা কী নূর ভাই?
<shahriar086> কালপুরুষ স্বপ্নে খেয়ে নিয়েন
 * Shrek ভালো আছে।
<shahriar086> গরীব মানুষ খাওয়াতে পারবো না
<abhi_> dhur
<abhi_> dhur
<abhi_> ধুর
<kalpurush> কি কি খামু বলেন shahriar086 ?
<abhi_> ইয়াহু এক্সিস কি এক মাল বানাইছে
<Shrek> kalpurush পানি নিয়া আপাতত শুরু করেন।
<OptimusZ> ব্রাউজার
<abhi_> ব্রাউজারের তলাটা পুরা জুড়ে 7আছ
<shahriar086> kalpurush: আমার বেতন যদি বাড়ে তাহলে খাওয়াবোনে
<shahriar086> এই মূহুর্তে সম্ভবপর হচ্ছে না
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়েরা অনেক দিন দেখা সাক্ষাত হয় না
<abhi_> নাহ
<abhi_> কিসের কি"?
<abhi_> আলি লিখেছে ব্রাউজার
<ashickur-noor> আসেন একদিন দেখা দেখি করি
 * shahriar086 wants the floor
<abhi_> আসলে একটা প্লাগ-ইন
<ashickur-noor> :)
<kalpurush> Shrek, পানি অলরেডি খাইয়া ফালাইছি :)
<ashickur-noor> দিলাম
<ashickur-noor> আমি অফ গেলাম
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই বলেন
<OptimusZ> মিটআপ করি ভাইয়েরা, দিন ঠিক করেন
<Shrek> মি. নূর আপনে কি দিলেন?
<OptimusZ> গুলশান, বনানী হলে ভাল
<Shrek> বুঝলাম না।
<shahriar086> যদিও আমরা এখানে আসি এমনি আউল ফাউল কথার জন্য কিন্তু কিছু বিষয়ে আগেই কথা বলে নেই
<ashickur-noor> আমি কিছুই দেই নাই
<kalpurush> shahriar086, ইনশাহআল্লাহ বেড়ে যাবে। 
<ashickur-noor> বলেন ভাই
<shahriar086> প্রথমত এক সপ্তাহ ধরে আমরা অনেক লেখালেখি মেইল চালাচালি করলাম কিন্তু নীট ফল কি দাঁড়াচ্ছে?
<shahriar086> লিফো আসুক আর না আসুক, কমিউনিটিকে নিজেদের দায়িত্বে ঘুরে দাঁড়াতে হবে
<OptimusZ> লিফো আসছেনা
<shahriar086> সত্যি কথা বলতে লিফো ফিরে আসার সম্ভাবণা ১০ শতাংশেরও কম
<OptimusZ> যা আছে তাই নিয়ে থাকতে হবে
<WindowsGeek> sorry to interfere dudes
<OptimusZ> লিদেশ নিয়ে
<WindowsGeek> what is lifo?
<Tuhin-empathy> linux forum
<OptimusZ> লিনাক্স ফোরাম
<ashickur-noor> fourm.linux.org.bd
<ashickur-noor> যা দিয়ে আমি উবুন্টু চালানো শিখেছিলাম
<abhi_> হুমম
<ashickur-noor> বন্ধ হওয়ার দরুন forum.linuxdesh.org এ কাজ করি
<abhi_> লিফো ফিরে আসার চান্স দেখছিনা
<OptimusZ> লিদেশে লিখুন সবাই
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই চালিয়ে যান
<WindowsGeek> can i get help from that lidesh forum?
<WindowsGeek> i know about official ubuntu forum
<shahriar086> WindowsGeek: sure
<OptimusZ> লিনাক্স দেশ ফোরাম, সংক্ষেপে লিদেশ
<shahriar086> there are few good nerds working there
<shahriar086> if they know the solution they will go heart out to solve your problem
<shahriar086> যাই হোক
<WindowsGeek> shahriar086, happy to know that
<OptimusZ> আমার টাচপ্যাডের সমাধান পেয়েছি, যা আপ্রতে পাইনি
<shahriar086> আমাদের মধ্যে এখানে যে ১৩-১৪ জন আছে, তারা কিন্তু লিনাক্সদেশে গিয়ে সেটাকে জমানোর চেষ্টা করতে পারি
<Shrek> ভাই, আমি লিনাক্স ইউজার মাত্র। তাও একটা কথা বলি। যে জিনিস চলছে ও সার্ভ করে যাচ্ছে সেটা যে জিনিস নাই ও ফিরে আসা অনিশ্চিত, তার জন্য বন্ধ করার কোনো মানে হয় না। আর ফোরাম সাইট এক
<Shrek> টি প্রতিযোগিতামূলক ক্ষেত্র। আপনি কন্টেন্ট দিলে আমজনতা আসবে নইলে লিফো বা কে চালায় সেটা দেখে আসবে না।
<Shrek> অন্তত আমি এই বুছি।
<Shrek> বুঝি*
<OptimusZ> আমি নিয়মিত লিখার চেষ্টা করব লিনাক্সদেশে
<shahriar086> লিফো দাঁড়ানোর পিছনে একটা কারণ ছিলো যে শুধু সমস্যার সমাধান নিয়ে না আরও অনেক বিষয়ে আড্ডা দিতাম
<OptimusZ> লিফোর মত
<shahriar086> কিন্তু লিনাক্সদেশে সেটার ক্ষেত্র কমই দেখেছি
<ashickur-noor> আড্ডা মারার মানুষই তো নাই
<OptimusZ> গৎবাধা আলাপে মজা নাই
<WindowsGeek> i'll try to join there for sure
<ashickur-noor> আসেন
<WindowsGeek> now i need to type bangla in linux
<WindowsGeek> :S
<WindowsGeek> because don't wanna write in english in a bangla forum
<WindowsGeek> any solve for me?
<Shrek> WindowsGeek, iBus use koren?
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই 
<ashickur-noor> আপনি আরপও কিছু বলবেন?
<Shrek> আইবাস-এ ইউনিজয় প্রভাত দুইটাই আছে।
<WindowsGeek> Shrek, i know, but Mr. Noor saying it don't have avro or not working under 12.04
<WindowsGeek> :S
<Tuhin-empathy> how to use avro in ubuntu12.04?
<Shrek> অহ। অভ্র লেআউট কোনো কালেই ব্যবহার করি নাই।
 * Shrek ফিক্সড লেআউটের ভক্ত।
<WindowsGeek> Tuhin-empathy, yes, i need to know that also
 * ashickur-noor আমি প্রভাতে সুখে আছি
<shahriar086> WindowsGeek: আমার মনে হয় আপনার প্রভাত ব্যবহার শিখে নেয়াই ভালো
<WindowsGeek> provat is hard
<WindowsGeek> :S
<WindowsGeek> someone here saying like that
<ashickur-noor> এই চ্যানেলের ওয়েবলিংক আছে কারও কাছে?
<ashickur-noor> কে কয়  প্রভাত কঠিন?
<shahriar086> উবুন্টুর প্রতিটা ভার্শন রিলিজের পর অভ্র সাপোর্ট করানো সময়সাপেক্ষ ব্যাপার, এর ডেভেলপরারা কতোদিন করবে তার কোন নিশ্চয়তা নেই
<shahriar086> তাই প্রভাতই সম্বল
 * Tuhin-empathy নতুন লে আউট শিখার সময় নাই
<shahriar086> আমি শুরু থেকেই প্রভাত ব্যবহার করে আসছি
<ashickur-noor> চ্যানেলের ওয়েব লিংক লাগবে
<OptimusZ> প্রভাত সবচেয়ে সহজ
<Tuhin-empathy> avro works in Debian?
<OptimusZ> আমি অল্প কয়দিনে আয়ত্ত করেছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<ashickur-noor> লেআউট নিয়ে পরে কথা বলি
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই আর কিছু বলবেন?
<shahriar086> যা বলছিলাম
<shahriar086> লিনাক্সদেশকে প্ল্যাটফর্ম ধরে এগিয়ে যাওয়া উচিত
<shahriar086> লিফো ফিরায় আনতে যদি নাও পারি তবে চেষ্টা থাকলে linux.org.bd রিডাইরেক্ট করে যেনো লিনাক্সদেশে যায়
 * ashickur-noor +১
<kalpurush> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-bd ashickur-noor 
<shahriar086> *থাকবে
<ashickur-noor> *পাতা
<shahriar086> লিনাক্সদেশের আরেকটা যেটা দরকার তা হচ্ছে ফ্রন্ট পেজ
<shahriar086> লাইব্রেরী আইডিয়া ভাল
<shahriar086> কিন্তু সমস্যা হচ্ছে ওটা সয়ংসম্পূর্ণ করতে অনেক সময় লাগবে
<ashickur-noor> ফ্রন্ট পেজ বুঝতে পারলাম না
<shahriar086> ফ্রন্টপেজ থাকবে স্নিপশটের মতো, জরুরী কিছু বিষয় সেখানে আসবে
<ashickur-noor> আপনারা সবাই কিছু কিছু লেখা দিলে ১ মাস লাগবে না
<shahriar086> ashickur-noor: আপনাকে বাস্তববাদী হতে হবে
<shahriar086> সবাই লেখক না
<shahriar086> এটা বুঝতে হবে
<ashickur-noor> তা ঠিক
<ashickur-noor> সবাই নি লিখুক
<Shrek> ashickur-noor, অনটপিক কথা শেষ হইলে একটু পিং দিয়েন।
<shahriar086> এখন যেটা দরকার
<shahriar086> ১) লেখকগোষ্ঠী আলাদা করা
<shahriar086> ২) স্বেচ্ছাসেবক আলাদা কার
<shahriar086> দুই গ্রুপের কাজ দুই রকম
<shahriar086> দরকার হলে স্বেচ্ছাসেবকরা আজাইরা প্যাচাল শুরু করুক ফোরামে গিয়ে
<shahriar086> কোন সমস্যা নাই
<shahriar086> আর লেখকরা লাইব্রেরী আর ফ্রন্টপেজে কাজ করুক
<shahriar086> এখানে প্রায়ই যেটা দেখি যখনই মেইল দেয়া হয় সবাই বলে আমরা কাজ করবো
<shahriar086> কিন্তু কাজের বেলায় কেউ নাই
<shahriar086> তাই কাজ ভাগ করে কন্টেন্ট বিল্ডিং করতে দিয়ে দিলেই হবে
<shahriar086> প্রজেক্ট আলাদা করে শুরু করে দেয়া হোক
<shahriar086> নতুন করে শুরু করার বদলে কারেন্ট কোন কন্টেন্টকে বেস ধরা উচিত
<shahriar086> উবুন্টু মুশকিল আসান, সহায়িকা এমন কিছু আছে সেগুলো নিয়ে করা হোক
<shahriar086> আর দ্বিতীয়ত যেটা বলা হচ্ছে অফলাইন জগতে মিট করার বিষয়ে সেটা করা যেতে পারে
<shahriar086> কিন্তু খুব বেশি মানুষ যে আসবে সেটা আশা না করাই ভালো
<shahriar086> আমি একা এতোগুলো কথা বলে যাচ্ছি বিষয়টা কি?
 * shahriar086 dead
<ashickur-noor> আপনি বলতে চাইছেন
<ashickur-noor> তাই আমি বলছি না
<ashickur-noor> আপনি শেষ করেন তাপর আমি বলছি 
<shahriar086> nah 
<shahriar086> আমার আর কিছু বলার নাই
<ashickur-noor> ডেড খেয়াল করি নাই
<Tuhin-empathy> 4th tutorial: how to make avro work in ubuntu12.04
<Tuhin-empathy> we cant ask and expect new linux users to learn new layout...
<Goutam> লিফো যে পুনরায় চালু হচ্ছে না, সেটা কি নিশ্চিত শাহরিয়ার ভাই? 
<Goutam> আমরা কি তাহলে মেইলিং লিস্টে খামাকাই এতোগুলো কথাবার্তা খরচ করলাম?
<ashickur-noor> আমি আর অনিরুদ্ধ যখন learn.linuxdesh নিয়ে কাজ করি
<Goutam> লিফোর কর্তাব্যক্তিরা কি এ ব্যাপারে কিছু বলেছেন?
<ashickur-noor> তখন অনেক পরিকল্পনা ছিলো
<ashickur-noor> আরো কিছু করার
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু কিছু কারনে learn বন্ধ হয়ে যায়
<ashickur-noor> পরে library চালু হয়
<ashickur-noor> এখন আমরা লেখক খুজছি
<ashickur-noor> ওখানে আপাতত ২টা লেখার জায়গা আছে সবার জন্য
<ashickur-noor> উবুন্টু ১২.০৪
<ashickur-noor> আর গিম্প
<ashickur-noor> গিম্প নিয়ে অনেকে হয়ত লিখতে পারবেন না
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু উবুন্টু নিয়ে অনেকেই লিখতে পারবেন
<ashickur-noor> আমাদের পরের পরিকল্পনা লিব্রে অফিস নিয়ে লেখার
<tuxboy> হ্যালো মানুষজন!
<ashickur-noor> আসছে
<abhi_69> তো কি সিদ্ধান্ত হলো?
<ashickur-noor> লিনাক্সদেশের সৃষ্টিকর্তা
<abhi_69> লিফো কি আর ফিরছে না?
<ashickur-noor> লিফো দিয়া কি করবেন?
<Shoyeb> গৌতম ভাইয়ের প্রশ্নটার উত্তর আমিও খুঁজছি।
<tuxboy> একুশে কই?
<ashickur-noor> যেটা আছে সেটাই চালান না
<abhi_69> কি আছে?
<Goutam> একটা প্রশ্ন করলাম, কিন্তু কেউ উত্তর দিল না!
<ashickur-noor> forum.linuxdesh.org
<shahriar086> guys give me some reason why lifo is required?
<abhi_69> লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরাম
<shahriar086> practically speaking how often have you visited linuxdesh?
<shahriar086> both are same
<ashickur-noor> +1
<shahriar086> a platform for linux users
<tuxboy> +1
<abhi_69> এটা কি লিফোর বিকল্প? মানে পুরোপুরি বিকল্প?
<tuxboy> বিকল্প বলে কোন কথা নেই
<abhi_69> লিফোর সেই পুরানো মানুষগুলো, মানে অভিজ্ঞ গীকেরা কি এখানে আছেন?
<shahriar086> if you are that much involved then any platform will be suffice for you
<tuxboy> তবে চাইলেই আমরা তাকে বিকল্পের কাছাকাছি নিতে পারবো
<abhi_69> ব্রাশু ভাই
<abhi_69> ?
<Goutam> কোনো কিছুই রিকোয়ার্ড না, কিন্তু এটা নিয়ে কথা হচ্ছিল
<abhi_69> অভ্রনীল ভাই?
<Goutam> যদি লিফোর কর্তাব্যক্তিরা মনে করেন
<shahriar086> abhi_69: কথা হচ্ছে ওপেনসোর্সের একটা পার্ট হলো কোনকিছুতে থেমে থাকা না
<Goutam> যে এটা পুরোপুরি ডেড
<shahriar086> নতুন করে ইভোল্ভ করা
<Goutam> তাহলে সেই সিদ্ধান্তটা জানিয়ে দেয়া উচিত
<tuxboy> হুম
<shahriar086> লিনাক্সদেশের যদি কোন সীমাবদ্ধতা থাকে তাহলে সেটা আমাদেরকেই দূর করতে হবে
<tuxboy> একুশে জানিয়ে দিক
<Goutam> সেক্ষেত্রে খামাকা আর এটার পিছনে কথা বলতে হয় না
<Goutam> তখন অন্য একটাকে ধরে এগিয়ে যাওয়া যায়
<abhi_69> তাহলে মেইলিং লিস্টে জানিয়ে দেওয়া যেতে পারে লিফো আর ফিরছেনা
<shahriar086> এবং @Goutam @Shoyeb
<abhi_69> হুদাই এত মেইল চালাচালি হলো
<abhi_69> :S
<shahriar086> আমার অভিজ্ঞতা থেকে বলতে পারি যে lifo ফিরে আসবে না
<ring> আসসালামু আলাইকুম
<tuxboy> @abh_69 টাইপিং প্র্যাক্টিস তো অন্তত হল
<tuxboy> আরে আংটি ভাই!
<tuxboy> স্বাগতম!
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ring> সবাইকে শুভেচ্ছা
<ashickur-noor> ওয়লাইকুমআসসালাম
<abhi_69> tuxboy: টাইপিং প্র্যাকটিস?
<ring> কেমন আছেন সবাই
<tuxboy> হুম
<Shrek> ring, হ্যালো। লাস্টের দিন হ্যালো দিয়েছিলেন। আজ জবাব দিলাম। o.O
<abhi_69> এটা আমাদের যথেষ্টই হয় প্রতিদিন
<tuxboy> বাংলাটাইপিং প্র্যাক্টিস ::p
<tuxboy> যাই হোক
<ashickur-noor> ড্রয়েডে নাকি?
<abhi_69> লিফো দিয়ে আমাদের অনেকে কমিউনিটিতে হাতেখড়ি
<tuxboy> নাহ
<tuxboy> আমারও
<ring> শ্রেক কে ধন্যবাদ
<abhi_69> এখানে লিখেই অনেকে আজ নাম করেছেন, যেমন- অভ্রনীল ভাই
<abhi_69> উনাদের চিনেছি লিফো দিয়েই
<ring> অনিরুদ্ধ তুমি তো দেখি দিনকে দিন বিটলা হয়ে যাচ্ছো
<tuxboy> @ring হেহে
<ring> ম্যাক ভাইয়ের মতো আমারে আংটি বলা শুরু করেছো
<abhi_69> উনারা কি থাকবেন লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরামে?
<Goutam> আমি প্রথমে বুঝি নাই আংটির ব্যাপার ;)
<tuxboy> @abh_69
<tuxboy> একটা কথা বলি
<tuxboy> আমি ফোরামের বিজ্ঞাপন দিতে আসি নাই
<tuxboy> আমার কম্পিউটারে হাতেখড়ি উইন্ডোজে
<ashickur-noor> @অনি আস্তে
<tuxboy> তাই বলে এখনো সেটাকে আকড়ে ধরে আছি?
<tuxboy> বাস্তবতাকে মেনে নিতে হবে
<shahriar086> tuxboy: +100
<shahriar086> :)
<abhi_69> আমি শুধু জানতে চাই আমার পরিচিত গীকেরা কি এই ফোরামে আছেন?
<abhi_69> মানে যাদের কাছে লিনাক্স বিষয়ে অনেক কিছুই জেনেছি ও শিখেছি
<tuxboy> গীকরা আদৌ সময় দিতে কি পারছেন?
<Tuhin-empathy> I started Linux with Linux Mint10...now going to switch to debian based distro next..tired of EOL
<tuxboy> তারা সবাই চাকুরীজীবী
<shahriar086> abhi_69: আপনার পরিচিত গিকরা লিফো আসলেও আসতে পারবেন বলে মনে হয় না
<tuxboy> চাকূরীজীবী হয়ে অনেক গীক হারিয়ে গেছেন
<abhi_69> shahriar086: উনারা কয়েকজন প্রজন্মে আছেন
<abhi_69> ব্রাশু ভাই
<tuxboy> ব্রাশুদা কে
<ring> ভাই অভি তোমার পরিচিত গীকদের মধ্যে যাঁরা আছেন তাঁদের নাম ধরে ধরে প্রশ্ন করতে হবে
<tuxboy> ব্রাশুদাকে হ্যালির ধুমকেতুর মত দেখা যায়
<shahriar086> abhi_69: তারা কি আপনার গীকি লেখা দিচ্ছেন বা টেকি সমস্যার সমাধান দিচ্ছেন?
<shahriar086> কালেভাদ্রে সমস্যার সমাধান তৈরি থাকলে দিচ্ছেন
<shahriar086> নতুন করে কন্টেন্ট দেয়ার অবস্থায় কেউই নেই
<ring> আর আমি আমার মতোন আছি
<tuxboy> +1 shahriar086
<ring> নিজের ব্লগে লিখি
<abhi_69> হুমম
<tuxboy> আসলে কথা হচ্ছে
<shahriar086> সত্যি বলতে আমি যতোই বলিনা কেনো
<abhi_69> সবাই আসলে ব্যস্ত হয়ে গেছে
<shahriar086> আমি নিজে সময় দিতে পারবো না
<tuxboy> আমাদেরকে নতুন করে দাড়াতে হবে
<abhi_69> কমিউনিটি আগের মত জমজমাট নেই
<ring> নিজের ক্ষমতার পুরোটা ব্যবহার করি ব্যবহারে সহায়তা দিতে
<Goutam> অনি ভাই, আমার কথা স্পষ্ট। লিফো না আসলেও সমস্যা নেই। কিন্তু এরকম মেইলিং লিস্টে এতোগুলো কথা চালাচালির পর তাদের নীরবতা বিরক্ত লাগে। হয় তারা এতোগুলো মানুষদের চাওয়া উপেà¦
<abhi_69> :S
<tuxboy> যারা সময় দিতে পারছি, চেষ্টা করছি
<ashickur-noor> @রিং ভাই তাইলে কমিউনিটি করে লাভ কী?
<shahriar086> Goutam: লেখা আসেনি
<ashickur-noor> আসকিতে লিখছে মনে হয়
<ring> আর শাহরিয়ার ! ভাই তোমাকেই খুঁজছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ring> তুমি ব্যস্ত
<Goutam> অনি ভাই, আমার কথা স্পষ্ট। লিফো না আসলেও সমস্যা নেই। কিন্তু এরকম মেইলিং লিস্টে এতোগুলো কথা চালাচালির পর তাদের নীরবতা বিরক্ত লাগে। হয় তারা এতোগুলো মানুষদের চাওয়া উপেà¦
<ashickur-noor> আবারও
<ring> তাই আমি তোমায় বিরক্ত করে মেইল দিইনি
<tuxboy> গৌতমদা!
<Goutam> এইবার লেখা এসেছে?
<shahriar086> Goutam: your fon't is not coming
<tuxboy> হুম
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> আসছে
<shahriar086> if you continue like this freenode will ban you
<tuxboy> গৌতমদা কি জব্বারের নতুন এনকোডিং ইউজাচ্ছেন?
<Goutam> আমি তো অভ্র দিয়েই লিখছি
<ring> আমাকে বিগত আট দিন যাবৎ উবুন্টু বিডি মেইলিং লিস্টে ব্লক করে রাখা হয়েছে
<tuxboy> :p
<ring> আমার কোন মেইল যাচ্ছে না
<ring> তবে আসছে
<WindowsGeek> Goutam, i can't see anything from you
<shahriar086> ring: ashickur-noor আমাকে বলেছে
<ring> তাই অনেক কথা বলবার থাকলেও বলতে পারিনি
<Goutam> I am using Avro
<tuxboy> জানালার শিক ভাই!
<tuxboy> আপনি কে?
<shahriar086> এই বিষয়ে আমার ক্ষমতা সীমিত
<Goutam> can't understand the problem
<tuxboy> গৌতম দা কি জানালায়?
<Shrek> Goutam দা আমি বুঝতে পারছি।
<Goutam> hmm
<tuxboy> নাকি ওয়েব ক্লায়েন্ট ইউজাচ্ছেন?
<tuxboy> সেটাই
<Shrek> আপনি অনেক লেখা একবারে না দিয়ে অল্প অল্প করে দিন।
<tuxboy> :p
<ring> তবে এবারে এতটা নির্মমতার শিকার হবো কল্পানাতেও ছিলো না
<tuxboy> @abhi_69 আমরা চাইলেই সবকিছু শুরু করতে পারি
<ring> এতটা গুরুত্বপূর্ন বিষয়ে আলোচনা তাতে কোনরূপেই অংশ নিতে দেয়া হলো না আমায়
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy @ring ভাই
<ashickur-noor> আমরা একটি বিষয় নিয়ে আলোচনা করছিলাম
<tuxboy> দ্যাট ইজ?
<ring> যাই হোক উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশের নেতৃত্ব মনে করেছেন যে আমি কথা বললে সমস্যা, তাই হয়তো এই ব্যবস্থা
<ashickur-noor> কিভাবে library,forum.linuxdesh.org কে আগানো যায়
<Goutam> শাবাব ভাইয়ের উপস্থিতি আশা করছিলাম এখানে
<tuxboy> আমার কথা হল
<tuxboy> আমাদের কাজ আমাদেরই করতে হবে
<abhi_69> ashickur-noor: ভালো লিখক দরকার, অভিজ্ঞ লোকজন লাগবে
<tuxboy> কমিউনিটির সবাই ইগোর কথা না ভেবে
<abhi_69> নইলে ফোরাম এগুবেনা
<shahriar086> welcome sazzad_
<tuxboy> একসাথে শুরু করি
<abhi_69> লিফো এই কারনেই এগিয়েছিলো
<ashickur-noor> ফোরম এগুবো
<ashickur-noor> ভালো লেখক লিখতে লিখতে আসবে
<sazzad_> tnx
<tuxboy> আমরাই পরবর্তী প্রজন্মের লেখক
<tuxboy> আমাদের চেষ্টা করতে হবে
<ashickur-noor> আশায় বসে থাকলে লেখক আসবে না
<tuxboy> যত ভালো পারি
<Goutam> স্পেসিফিক সমস্যা নিয়ে লিখলে ভালো
<WindowsGeek> tuxboy, +1
<WindowsGeek> second that
<Goutam> তাতে ইউজারদের মনোযোগ কাড়া যায়
<ashickur-noor> ব্রাশু ভাই, আদনান ভাই একদিনে আসে নাই
<tuxboy> +1 @ashickur-noor
<tuxboy> সেটাই
<ashickur-noor> তারা লিখতে লিখতে আজকে এই পর্যায়ে
<Goutam> যেমন, আমার লিব্রে অফিস ওপেন হতে তিন মিনিট টাইম নেয়
<Goutam> এর কারণ কী?
<tuxboy> আজকের অভিই হয়ত হবে আগামীর ব্রাশুদা
<ashickur-noor> এটা কোন প্রপাইটরি কমিউনিটি না
<abhi_69> tuxboy:  চান্স কম
<abhi_69> উনারা নমস্য ব্যক্তি
<ashickur-noor> যে কেউ চলে গেলে তার ক্ষতি অপূরনীয়
<ring> ভাই আমি লিখতে পারি না, লিখতে গেলেই কেমন যেনো "খিড়কী" বিদ্বেষী শব্দগুলো আঙ্গুলের ডগা দিয়ে ছাপার অক্ষরে ফুটে ওঠে
<ring> আর তাই লিখি না
<tuxboy> @ring :p
<abhi_69> উনাদের নখের যোগ্য নই 
<ashickur-noor> আপনারে লিখতে হইবে না
<Goutam> আমিও লিখতে পারি না
<tuxboy> ভাই
<ring> যতটুকু লিখি নিজের মতো করে লিখি নিজের ভাষায় লিখি
<Goutam> তবে উৎসাহ দিতে পারি
<tuxboy> নিজেকে অযোগ্য মনে করার কোণ কারণ নাই
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই হারায় গেলেন নাকি?
<tuxboy> আমরা আমাদের সর্বোচ্চ চেষ্টা দিব
<abhi_69> ব্রাশু ভাইদের মত গীক খুব কমই আছে দেশে
<tuxboy> যতটুকু পারি
<abhi_69> সারিম তৈরি হচ্ছে
<sazzad_> আমি লিখতে পারি না; মাঝে মাঝে চেষ্টা করি !!
<ashickur-noor> আরে এত গীক দিয়া করমু কী আমরা?
<tuxboy> চেষ্টার উপ্রে অস্ত্র নাই
<abhi_69> তবে সে ফোরামে নিয়মিত নয়
<tuxboy> সারিম তো আলরেডি মিনি গীক
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা
<ashickur-noor> আমাদের লক্ষ ডেস্কটপ ইউসার
<ashickur-noor> আর গীক নাই 
<tuxboy> আমরা ঝগড়া না করে
<Goutam> গীক কি জিনিস? ;)
<abhi_69> গীক লাগবে?
<tuxboy> :p
<ashickur-noor> তাই বলে কী আমরা বসে থাকব?
<abhi_69> লাগবে
<sazzad_> welcome Rezwan
<abhi_69> গীকরা ছাড়া অনেক কঠিন সমস্যার সলভ আসবেনা
<tuxboy> গীক আমরাই তৈরি করবো
<ashickur-noor> আপানার গীক দরকার
<ring> আর সাপোর্ট দিতে পারলে নিজে দৌড়ায়ে গিয়ে দিতে চেষ্টা করি
<ashickur-noor> আমজনতার গীক দরকার নাই
<tuxboy> গীককে রাস্তা দেখাতে হবে
<Rezwan> sazzad_, ধন্যবাদ :)
<tuxboy> রাস্তা দেখানোর কাজ আমাদের করতে গবে
<tuxboy> হবে*
<ashickur-noor> আমজনতার জন্য আমরা আমজনতাই যথেষ্ট
<Goutam> আপনারা আলাপ করেন, খেয়ে আসি
<ashickur-noor> +১
<tuxboy> নূর ভাই
<tuxboy> অভি ঠিকই বলছে
<tuxboy> গীক দরকার
<tuxboy> সবার ভালোর জন্য
<tuxboy> অনেক সমস্যা আছে যা গীকরা সমাধান করতে পারেন
<Rezwan> আজকে আদনান ভাই নাই?
<ring> আর সারিম, অনি এঁদের কাজের প্রশংসা করবার ভাষাও ঠিক খুঁজে পাই না
<abhi_69> গীক লাগবে কয়েকজন
<ring> ওটা এই ছোট বয়েসেই যা করছে তা বেশ আশাপ্রদ
<ashickur-noor> গীক নাই
<tuxboy> গীক আমরা বানাবো অভি ভাই
<abhi_69> সারিম, ব্রাশুদা এদের লেভেলের
<ashickur-noor> করবেন কী?
<OptimusZ> রিংদা নাকি
<tuxboy> নূর ভাই
<ring> আগামী দিনে গীক নয় "গেকো" পাবো আমরা
<tuxboy> থামেন
<ring> ইনশাল্লাহ
<tuxboy> গীক দরকার
<tuxboy> অস্বীকার করতে পারবেন না
<ashickur-noor> গীক নাই তাইলে কমিউনিটি ছেড়ে চলে যাবো নাকি?
<OptimusZ> গিক টিক বাদ দ্যান
<tuxboy> @ring ঃ
<sazzad_> সবাইকেই দরকার !!
<tuxboy> @ring :
<tuxboy> সেটাই
<ashickur-noor> কাজ কাম বন্ধ করে হাত পা গুটিয়ে বসে থাকব
<abhi_69> ashickur-noor: আমি এমনিতেই কমিউনিটিতে নাই
<OptimusZ> আমজনতাকে দরকার
<tuxboy> সবাইকেই দরকার
<tuxboy> সাহিত্যিক
<tuxboy> কোডার
<abhi_69> আমার যতটুকু হেল্প দরকার তা টুইটারেই পাই
<ashickur-noor> দরকার আমি মানলাম
<tuxboy> অভিদা
<ashickur-noor> না থাকলে কি করব?
<abhi_69> সারিম, নির্ঝর আছে
<tuxboy> রাগ করার কিছুই নাই
<abhi_69> তারেক ভাই আছেন
<OptimusZ> পদ্যয় লিখিয়ে দরকার
<abhi_69> এনারা হেল্প করেন
<ashickur-noor> নির্ঝর গিক?
<tuxboy> হুম
<abhi_69> নির্ঝর অনেক কিছু নিয়ে ভালো জানে
<ashickur-noor> =)) =))
<tuxboy> আছে
<abhi_69> যা এখানে অনেকেই জানেনা
<ring> আমার ক্ষুদ্রজ্ঞানে যা বুঝি তাতে করে বেশী বেশী করে দরকার নূর, শরীফ, মিলনদের মতো কিছু উন্মাদ
<ashickur-noor> হাসি রাখি কই খুজে পাইতেছি না
<sazzad_> কি? @abhi_69
<tuxboy> @ashickur-noor নির্ঝর ডায়াসপোরা কোর টিমে কাজ করছে
<ring> যাঁরা দেশকে সবার উপরে রেখে নিচের পছন্দ অটুট রাখতে জানে
<tuxboy> হাসি পেটেই রাখেন
<sazzad_> জামাল ভাই স্বাগতম
<abhi_69> tuxboy: +1
<abhi_69> টুইটারে জামাল ভাই ও আছেন
<shahriar086> ভাই একটা জিনিস বড় মজা লাগছে
<abhi_69> আমাদের মডেম গীক
<ring> ভাই শাহরিয়ার আমার সমস্যাটা কি সমাধান হবে?
<ashickur-noor> ওরে দিয়া কি লাভ?
<tuxboy> যাক, অবশেষে অভিভাই একটা পিলাস দিল :p
<ashickur-noor> ও তো তোষামোদ করেই সময় পায় না
<shahriar086> আমরা হাতিঘোড়া অনেককিছু মেরে ফেলাচ্ছি মেইলিং লিস্ট আর আইআরসি চ্যানেলে
<tuxboy> নূর
<abhi_69> কার তোষামোদ করে?
<shahriar086> এখানে যারা আছেন তাদের কতোজন অন্যখানে কাজ করছেন?
<tuxboy> ভাই
<tuxboy> হুম
<shahriar086> লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরামের কথা বাদই দিলাম
<OptimusZ> মেইলিং লিস্টে ভাল কিছু হচ্ছে না
<abhi_69> যে ভালো তাকে ভালো বলতেই হবে
<tuxboy> :p
<shahriar086> নিজেদের ব্লগে কয়টা লেখা দিচ্ছেন?
<ashickur-noor> আমার কোন ব্লগ নাই
<sazzad_> একটাও না 
<OptimusZ> আমি লিখি প্রায়ই
<shahriar086> এভাবে আসলে দিনের পর দিন কচলানি চলবে
<ashickur-noor> যা আছে সেটা অচল
<shahriar086> সমাধান হবে না
<sazzad_> আমার ব্লগ আছে
<tuxboy> abhi_69 +1
<abhi_69> আমার ছোট একটা ব্লগ আছে
<abhi_69> সেখানে মাঝে মাঝে কিছু কাঁচা হাতের লিখা আসে
<OptimusZ> অভি ভাই ভাল লিখেন
<tuxboy> আমার একটা আইডিয়া ছিল
<abhi_69> তবে গীক কিছু নয়
<ring> ও ভাই শাহরিয়ার তারিক, কিছু একটা বলবে কি?
<abhi_69> সাধারন মানের লিখা
<shahriar086> ring: বলেন
<sazzad_> হুদাই ওয়াল্পেপার দিয়া ওয়াল সাজাইয়া রাখছি :)
<tuxboy> প্লিজ বলার সুযোগ দিলে ধন্য হব
<ring> আমার সমস্যাটার কি কিছু করবে?
<WindowsGeek> what is a geek btw?
<ring> নাকি সেটা তোমার আওতার বাইরে?
<WindowsGeek> why u guys talking about geek?
<ring> যদি বাহিরে হয়ে থাকে তো কিছু বলার দরকার নেই
<tuxboy> আমার আইডিয়াটা ছিল সবার ব্যক্তিগত ব্লগের লিনাক্স বিষয়ক পোস্ট এক জায়গায় এগ্রিগেট হবে, সেখান থেকে গ্লোবালি সার্চ করা যাবে।
<WindowsGeek> linux need geek, right?
<tuxboy> সবার ব্লগের লিংক থাকবএ
<shahriar086> WindowsGeek: without geeks there wont be anyone to provide solution
<ring> আর যদি কিছু করার থাকে তো ভাই দ্রুত করো
<tuxboy> রিংদা
<ring> আমার মত প্রকাশের সুযোগটা করে দাও
<shahriar086> if you have windows related problem you will find 8 people know about some solution out of 10 person
<tuxboy> আশা করি সমস্যার সমাধান হবে
<abhi_69> তারেক ভাইয়ের ব্লগে অনেক লিখা আছে
<shahriar086> but for linux platform its less than 3
<abhi_69> উনি অনেক বিষয়ে লিখেন
<tuxboy> :-)
<tuxboy> +1
<sazzad_> রিং দা শুরু করেন
<abhi_69> লেটেস্ট সব বিষয় পাবেন
<OptimusZ> অভিদা কি যে বলেন
<Rezwan> abhi_69: আপনি কি অভি আদিত্য?
<tuxboy> হুম
<abhi_69> হাঁ
<shahriar086> ring: I don't have admin privilage in Ubd mailing list
<abhi_69> রেজওয়ান ভাই দেখি!!!!
<Rezwan> তাহলে WindowsGeek টা কে!
<abhi_69> এতক্ষণ কিছু কন না কেন?
<ring> যাই হোক আমি সবার উদ্দেশ্যে এখানে অন্তত কিছু কথা বলতে চাইছিলাম
<OptimusZ> রেজওয়ান ভাই
<ring> আপনারা যদি অনুমতি দেন তো বলি
<OptimusZ> বলুন রিংদা
<tuxboy> বলেন @ring
<WindowsGeek> i'm asif
<WindowsGeek> from feni
<WindowsGeek> Rezwan, 
<Rezwan> WindowsGeek: okay :)
<ring> প্রিয় সবাই
<ring> আমি নিজে অতি ক্ষুদ্র একজন মানুষ
<Rezwan> OptimusZ, কেমন আছেন তারেক ভাই?
<WindowsGeek> btw, it's time for my dinner
<shahriar086> ring: অনুমতি না দিলে কি কথা বলা বন্ধ রাখবেন?
<OptimusZ> ভাল না ভাই, কালকে থেকে ক্লাস নিতে হবে
<ring> তবে মুক্তপ্রযুক্তির প্রতি আমার ভালোবাসাটুকু আমার কাছে মহাবিশ্বের চাইতেও অনেক বড়ো
<WindowsGeek> i'm going off
<shahriar086> সবাই যখন নিজেদের মতো কথা বলছে আপনিও বলবেন
<WindowsGeek> hope to join linuxdesh forum soon
<tuxboy> @Rezwan রিং ভাইকে কথা বলার সুযোগ দিন
<WindowsGeek> see you guys there
<shahriar086> আমরা কারও মুখ (থুক্কু আঙ্গুল) বেঁধে রাখতে পারিনা
<ashickur-noor> :P
<shahriar086> tarunno: welcome
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই স্বাগতম
<ring> আর তাই এটুকু ভালোবাসা কে পুঁজি করে আমি মুক্তপ্রযুক্তিকে সাথে নিয়ে পথ চলেছি, চলবো
<ring> ইনশাল্লাহ
<OptimusZ> রিংদার ভূমিকা দীর্ঘ হয়ে যাচ্ছে
<tuxboy> OptimusZ +1
<tarunno> shahriar086, ashickur-noor thnx
<ring> আমি ছোট ছোট কিছু কাজের প্রতি আপনাদের দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করছি
<ring> লিনাক্স ফোরাম (লিফো) এবং আমাদের প্রযুক্তি ফোরাম (আপ্র) তে বেশ কাজের একটা পোষ্ট ছিলো
<ring> যেখানে ফোরামগুলোতে পোষ্ট হওয়া লিনাক্স এবং বিভিন্ন মুক্ত সফটওয়্যারের একটা ইনডেক্স করার হচ্ছিলো
<ring> সেই রকমের একটা কাজই করা হচ্ছিলো তারেক হাসান কর্তৃক একটা ওয়ার্ডপ্রেস ব্লগেও
<OptimusZ> লিফোতে বেশ কিছু টিউটোরিয়াল লিখেছিলাম, সেগুলো এখন আমার কাছেও নেই :(
<ring> আসুন আমরা সবাই পুরোনো সেই লেখাগুলোর ভেতরে উপাদানগুলো সময়োপযোগী করি এবং নিজ নিজ ব্লগ এবং ঐ ফোরাম গুলোতে জমা দিই
<tuxboy> @ring +1
<ring> একই সাথে ঐ লেখাগুলো আমাদের বর্তমান লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরামেও জমা করাই
<tuxboy> তারুণ্যদা, রাসেল জন কই?
<tarunno> tuxboy, have no idea
<ring> তাতে করে সার্চ ইঞ্জিনে নতুন ব্যবহারকারীদের জন্য কোন বিষয়ে তথ্য খুঁজে নেয়াটা বেশী উপযোগী হবে
<sazzad_> কেমনে পাব ওদের। উহারা ত ...
<tuxboy> hmm
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy বড়দের সম্যান করতে শিখো
<ring> বলে মনে করছি
<tuxboy> @ashickur-noor কাকে অসম্মান করলাম?
<tuxboy> ?
<tuxboy> তারুণ্যদা বলাটা অন্যায় হয়েছে?
<tuxboy> আরে নির্ঝর
<ring> একই সাথে আমরা নিজ নিজ অবস্থান থেকে নিজ নিজ পরিচিত মহলে জিএনইউ+লিনাক্স নিয়ে প্রচারনা চালাতে থাকি
<tuxboy> দ্যা ডায়পার ম্যান!
<nirjhor> LOL
<tuxboy> ওয়েলকাম
<nirjhor> tuxboy: dhonnobad
<tuxboy>  :p
<ashickur-noor> @tuxbuy
<ashickur-noor> রাসেল জন
<ring> তাতে করে আমাদের পরিবারে সদস্য সংখ্যা বৃদ্ধির সাথে সাথে অবদানকারী বাড়বার একটা সম্ভবনা আছে
<tuxboy> আমার মনে হয় না সম্পূর্ণ নাম বললে অসম্মান করা হয়
<tuxboy> নিকনেম বললে অন্য কথা
<Tuhin-empathy> internet wayack engine e purono hariye jawa lekha pawa jabe na? amar mone hoy pawa jabe
<ring> এছাড়াও আমি নিয়মিতভাবে বিভিন্ন আয়োজনের বিষয়ে আগ্রহী এবং সেটা নিজ নিজ পাড়া-মহল্লায়-পরিচিতজনদের মাঝে
<Tuhin-empathy> wayback*
<tuxboy> সব পেজ পাবেন না
<tuxboy> archive.org  এ সব থাকে না
<ring> যাতে করে এই বিষয়ে অনুপ্রেরনা আর সহযোগীতার বিষয়টুকু সবাই জানতে ও জানাতে পারে
<tuxboy> কয়েকটা থাকে
<tuxboy> আমি চেষ্টা করে দেখেছি
<nirjhor> ki haray gese?
<ring> আমার বলা শেষ
<ashickur-noor> @nirjhor আমরা কম জানি
<tuxboy> লিফোর লেখা @nirjhor
<ring> এবারে আপনারা আপনাদের মতামত দিন এবং কাজে লেগো পড়ুন
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু ইংরেজি পড়তে পারি
<tuxboy> ওগুলো ফিরানোর প্রকল্প
<OptimusZ> আমি আমার পরিচিতদের বলি, সহায়তা করার চেষ্টা করি
<ashickur-noor> তাই ইংরেজি লিখলে ভালো হয়
<ring> দুঃখিত -- "লেগে" লিখতে গিয়ে "লেগো" লিখেছিলাম।
<nirjhor> tuxboy: haray jabe ken? backup chilo na?
<ashickur-noor> বাংলিশ পড়ার মতন জ্ঞান আমার নাই
<tuxboy> রাসেল তা দিবে না
<tuxboy> রাসেল জন*
<ring> প্রিয় অনি তুমি আবারো অন্যায় আচরন করছো
<tuxboy> সারিমের আইবাসে ঝামেলা আছে
<nirjhor> ashickur-noor: sorry, but I do not want to write English right now. I'm in this Chakra Linux where iBus is cumbersome , so I either have to reboot or write Banglish. Since no one is using English, I don't want to be the loner
<tuxboy> নামপ্যাডে লিখলে বাফার হারাইয়া যায়
<tuxboy> @ring
<tuxboy> বাফার ক্লিয়ার হয়ে যায় রিনহদা
<ashickur-noor> ইংরেজি লিখ
<ring> মুরুব্বী জনদের নাম ধরে বলা যেতেই পারে, তবে সেটা সম্মান বজায় রেখে
<tuxboy> হুম
<ring> প্রয়োজনে বাক্য দীর্ঘায়িত করো
<OptimusZ> রাসেল ভাই কই গেলেন ?
<tuxboy> কিন্তু আইবাসটা ঝামেলার
<ashickur-noor> বাংলিশ কোন দিনও ব্যবহার করা উচিৎ না
<tuxboy> হুম
<ring> তবে কাউকে অসম্মান করবে না
<tuxboy> অপটিমাস ভাই কে?
<tuxboy> OK!
<sazzad_> +১ রিং দা
<nirjhor> tuxboy: I can't load the ibus module into chakra 
<OptimusZ> +১ রিংদা
<nirjhor> tuxboy: ami nijei ibus chakra er jonno package korsi
<nirjhor> chaile PKGBUILD ta dekhte paro
<tuxboy> ঃপ
<tuxboy> :p @nirjhor
<tuxboy> জানি
<nirjhor> itraans & unijoy kaj kore
<tuxboy> ভালৈ
<nirjhor> itraans ki jinish allah jane
<tuxboy> ওইসব চাক্কাচুক্কা চালাইয়া লাভ নাই
<tuxboy> :p
<ashickur-noor> :P
<tuxboy> নির্ঝর মিয়ার দেখি আল্লাহর বিশ্বাস ফিরা আইছে
<nirjhor> lol
<nirjhor> na miya
<tuxboy> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ!
<nirjhor> figure of speech
<tuxboy> ঃপ
<tuxboy> :D
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা নকল কথায় না যাই
<nirjhor> Arch er packager er shongkha shob theke beshi, user community te
<shahriar086> nirjhor: when did you loose faith in Allah?
<shahriar086> not good
<shahriar086> :P
<nirjhor> package kore moja ase :P
<nirjhor> shahriar086: Mouyoukh bhai, I never did, but I don't get offended anymore either
<tuxboy> মূল টপিকে ফেরত আসি
<tuxboy> কন্টেন্ট লেখা
<ashickur-noor> পোলাপান গুলা এক হইলেই অ:ট: যায়
<nirjhor> ashickur-noor: soooooooooo saaaaaaaaaaad *chu chu*
<tuxboy> অফটপিক ঝাড়েন মিয়ারা
<shahriar086> lol
<ashickur-noor> lolz
<shahriar086> tuxboy: what was on topic?
<shahriar086> ummm
 * shahriar086 searches topic header
<tuxboy> চুচু ডায়পার! :p
<sazzad_> on topic :P
<nirjhor> =)) =))
<nirjhor> topic : chu chu diaper?
<nirjhor> Aniruddha mone hoy Diaper baba hoite chay
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> টিভিতে এ্যাড দেখছি
<tuxboy> দারুন চুলে
<nirjhor> amio :D
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> tobe kono bacchare jigaite hobe
<nirjhor> tader kemon lage oita
<tuxboy> আপনি তো ডায়পারের ফ্যাক্টিরিতে রুবি প্রোগ্রামার!
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> Diaspora te tumi join koro na ken miya
<nirjhor> amare koile ami invite dite pari
<shahriar086> *guys back to the topic
<tuxboy> দেন দেন
<nirjhor> yeah, better be back
 * shahriar086 scolds nirjhor tuxboy
<tuxboy> ওকে
<tuxboy> ফিরে এলুম
<tuxboy> ধানসিড়িটির থুড়ি টপিকটি তীড়ে
<tuxboy> যা বলছিলাম
<tuxboy> লিনাক্সদেশকেই ঘষামাজা করা উচিৎ
<nirjhor> ekta kotha ache,
<tuxboy> আমি মনে করে এটা মোটামুটি ম্যাচিউরড হয়েছে
<OptimusZ> লিদেশ ফোরামই এখন লিফোর বিকল্প
<tuxboy> অনেক কন্টেন্ট আছে এতে
<nirjhor> backup na paile ki dekhe ghoshba ar majba?
<tuxboy> যদিও লিফোর তুলনায় নগণ্য
<nirjhor> LiFo OOo hoye gese
<tuxboy> ব্যাকআপ পাবো না, আমি জানি
<tuxboy> এখন বসে থেকে তো লাভ নাই
<nirjhor> actually, amra jotoi hau mau kori, backup deya hobe na (karon shobai janen dekhe ar bollam na)
<nirjhor> exactly, 
<nirjhor> accha, amader projukti er ki hoise
<nirjhor> oikhanei to chole jawa jay
<ashickur-noor> আপ্র তে যাওয়া যায়
<tuxboy> হুম অবশ্যই যাওয়া যায়
<tuxboy> ওইটা প্রযুক্তি প্ল্যাটফর্ম
<tuxboy> লিনাক্সের ডেডিকেটেড না
<tuxboy> লিনাক্সের নিজস্ব একটা জায়গা দরকার
<OptimusZ> আপ্র এখন ভাল লাগে না
<tuxboy> ঠিক নিজের মত করে
<OptimusZ> প্রজন্মতে আবুল বেশি
<nirjhor> OptimusZ: bhai ta ke?
<nirjhor> china china lage ken
<tuxboy> :p আবুল!
<Tuhin-empathy> abul mane ki?
<tuxboy> @nirjhor: t@r3q
<nirjhor> gadha (procholito ortho)
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়েটা অনটপিকে ফিরে আয়
<ashickur-noor> নাইলে আমি যাই
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> এখন কথা হইতেছে
<Tuhin-empathy> why u cant get backup of lifo?!!
<tuxboy> আমাগো নির্ঝরীয় এবং সারিমীয় গীক দরকার
<nirjhor> pari: apiiiiiiiiiiiii :) welcome
<tuxboy> হু ইজ পারি?
<tuxboy> পিলিজ পরিচয় দেন!
<nirjhor> amar ek apu
<nirjhor> Mouyoukh bhai er bou
<nirjhor> mouyoukh = shahriar
<OptimusZ> শাহরিয়ারের ডট ডট ডট
<tuxboy> আসসালামু ওয়ালাইকুম নির্ঝর ভাইয়ের আপু!
<tuxboy> ওরফে শাহরিয়ার ভাইয়ের ....
<sazzad_> pari: apiiiiiiiiiiiii -----????
<tuxboy> উনাকে তো দেখছি!
<tuxboy> মনে পড়ছে
<tuxboy> লিফোর আড্ডায়!
<ashickur-noor> রিলিজ পার্টি
<tuxboy> হেহে
<ashickur-noor> আড্ডা কও কে?
<nirjhor> sazzad_: that's sign of being cordial and warm enough dude, don't fret over it too much lol
<tuxboy> পার্ফেক্ট ম্যাচ উইথ শাহরিয়ার ভাই
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> ekdom
<shahriar086> sazzad_: how to write in webchat?
<ashickur-noor> তোমরা কি কাজের কথা বলবা?
<shahriar086> please instruct pari
<tuxboy> যাই হোক
<tuxboy> ফিরে আসি
<nirjhor> haw fire asi
<nirjhor> :P
<shahriar086> লিফোর আড্ডায় কবে আমার বউ গেলো?
<shahriar086> কার লগে গেলো?
<shahriar086> নাহ ঠিক হইলো না
<shahriar086> :(
<sazzad_> নাম নিয়া 10sion এ পইড়া গেসিলাম ; এমন নাম দেখি নাই 
<nirjhor> =))) =))) =)))) )))))
<tuxboy> আপনের লগে!
<nirjhor> OH HO HO HO HO
<Rezwan> নির্ঝরীয়, সারিমীয়, অনুরুদ্ধীয় গিক এভেইলেবল নহে!
<ashickur-noor> ভাবী নতুন আসছে
<tuxboy> "অনুরুদ্ধীয়" ইডা কি?
<nirjhor> ek kale chilo, tara choila gese :(
<ashickur-noor> তোমরা তার লগে মজা লইতেছ?
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> ভাবি আপাতত দেখুক
<tuxboy> উনার জানরে কেমনে পচাই
<tuxboy> :p
<ashickur-noor> :P
<sazzad_> নাম লাল রঙ এ দেখাচ্ছে কেন? 
<ashickur-noor> পোলাপান কাজের কথা ক
<nirjhor> tuxboy: pola dustu hoia geso *chu chu*
<sazzad_> :P
<Rezwan> shahriar086: এইটা কি কইলেন ভাই! লিফো তে কোনো মাইয়া ছিলো না, আড্ডা দিলে ভাবি মাইন্ড খাইবো ক্যান? ;-P
<sazzad_> ভাইয়েরা আসল কথায় ফিরা আসেন
<nirjhor> yeah let's be back
<tuxboy> লিফোতে একটা মাইয়ারুপী পোলা আইছিল sed শিখতে
<shahriar086> Rezwan: ভাবী না, আমি মাইন্ড খেয়েছি, আমাকে না জানায় কবে কোথায় গেলো :P
<tuxboy> ওকে ব্যাক
<nirjhor> ahhh, current aise
<Rezwan> shahriar086: ও! সেইটা কন
<tuxboy> শাহরিয়ার ভাই, আপনি কিন্তু অফটপিক
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> tuxboy: KDE usaiso?
<tuxboy> নিজেই!
<ashickur-noor> তোমরা কি করতেছ?
<shahriar086> আমি পুরাই অফটপিক পার্সন
<tuxboy> হ
<nirjhor> KDE-look theke ki applet ta 100% time thik namaite pare?
<shahriar086> দেখেন না শুরু থেকেই বাগরা দিতাছি
<nirjhor> naki html namay?
<Tuhin-empathy> nirjhor: actually, amra jotoi hau mau kori, backup deya hobe na (karon shobai janen dekhe ar bollam na) <<keno backup dewa hobe na??!!
<tuxboy> হেহে
<tuxboy> মিয়াবৃন্দ
<ashickur-noor> তোমরা কি কাজের কিছু বলবা?
<nirjhor> miyabrindo
<nirjhor> iha ki?
<tuxboy> জানি নে ভাই
<tuxboy> আমি উইজেট নিয়া ঘাটাই না
<sazzad_> মনে হয় না @নূর
<nirjhor> notun word naki?
<shahriar086> Tuhin_: সেখানেই কবি নীরব :p
 * ashickur-noor জরুরি কিছু বলতে চাই
<tuxboy> নতুন শব্দ
<Rezwan> আমিও অফটিক পার্সন। অফটপিক আলোচনা দেখলে গা ঝাড়া দিয়ে উঠি!
<nirjhor> lol
<tuxboy> মিয়া => মিয়াবৃন্দ
<nirjhor> "Binudun" er moto
<nirjhor> jugantokari abishkar
<tuxboy> ওকে, চুচুচুপ
<nirjhor> okay *chu chu chup* hoye gelam
<tuxboy> নির্ঝর মিয়া চুচুচুচুচুপ খাও
<ashickur-noor> ধন্যবাদ
<Tuhin-empathy> lets make a ubuntu-bd-offtopic channel
<ashickur-noor> আমরা যেটা নিয়ে কথা বলছিলাম
<nirjhor> are arekta korar dorkar nai, taile on topic faka hoia jabe
<sazzad_> কয় কি? 
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> noor bhai chara shobai oitate chole jaite pare
<Tuhin-empathy> hhahhahaha
<ashickur-noor> library.linuxdesh.org কে কিভাবে সমৃদ্ধ করা যায়
<tuxboy> মিয়ারা থামেন তো
<tuxboy> হুম
<nirjhor> ashickur-noor: easy, content add kore
<shahriar086> oo sazzad_ bhai, advice pari how to write
<tuxboy> আপনি কাজ করেন! :p
<tuxboy> আমরা দেখি
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই অনেক কিছু বলেছেন
<shahriar086> আমি তো ওয়েবচ্যাটে যাইনি তাই বলতে পারি না কিভাবে লিখতে হবে
<tuxboy> কিন্তু কন্টেন্ট এড করবে কে?
<ashickur-noor> আমরাই
<tuxboy> আমি আর নূর?
<ashickur-noor> ভাগ করে নিবো সবাই
<ashickur-noor> যে যেটা পারি
<nirjhor> tuxboy: http://coverity.com/ eita dekho picchi bhai
<tuxboy> আপনারাও আসেন
<sazzad_> কি আর করবেন। কি বোর্ড এর কি চেপে চেপে লিখেন :)
<ashickur-noor> নিজের মনে করা কাজ করব
<nirjhor> amio korbo
<tuxboy> হুম
<nirjhor> ami ekhon kichudin free
<tuxboy> ঠিক
<tuxboy> নির্ঝর, বুঝছ?
<nirjhor> shuntisi
<tuxboy> মিয়া?
<buno> test
<tarunno> ভাইসবেরা আমারে এট্টু ফোলোর দিলে দুইটা কথা কইয়া বিদায় লইতাম
<nirjhor> ki miya, miya miya kor kilay?
<tuxboy> আমরা একসাথে কাজটা এগিয়ে যাই
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই কন
<sazzad_> কন
<tuxboy> বলেন ভাই
<nirjhor> yeah tell :)
<tuxboy> চুপ মারা হইল
<Goutam> আপনাদের কথাই তো শুনতে চাই উতা ভাই
<ashickur-noor> আপনার মতন বড়দের কথা শুনতেই তো বসে থাকি
<tuxboy> উফ!
<sazzad_> +১ @নূর
<Rezwan> tarunno: ভাইজান বলেন
<tarunno> ১। pari, রিপাকে বহুদিন পরে দেখে ভাল লাগল
<tuxboy> আগামী দশ সেকেন্ডে উতা ভাই ছাড়া কীবোর্ডে কেউ হাত দিবেন না!
<shahriar086> tuxboy: onscrean keyboard দিয়ে লেখা শুরু করবো তাইলে :P
<Goutam> ওকে, কিবোর্ড সরায়া রাখলাম
<tarunno> ২। tuxboy, অভিজ্ঞতা থেকে বলি বড়দের আশার বসে থেকে কোন লাভ নাই, 
<Rezwan> দশ সেকেন্ড টাইম আপ!
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> tarunno bhai er speed koima gese :(
<tarunno> যা করার এখন নিযজেদেরই করতে হবে
<nirjhor> notun layout shikhtese naki ke jane
<tuxboy> +1 tarunno
<tarunno> ৩। ashickur-noor,  লোকজন কেন আসেনা সেটা নিজেদেরই খুঁজে বের করতে হবে
<tarunno> লোকজন লিদেশে যায় না, এটা লোকজনের সমস্যা না
<tuxboy> তারুণ্যদা
<tuxboy> বিরক্ত করি
<tuxboy> প্লিজ
<pari> ভাইয়্যা আপনি ভালো আছেন? আমারো অনেক ভালো লাগছে
<tarunno> tuxboy, কথা শেষ করি আগে
<tuxboy> ওকে
<tuxboy> হুররে
<tuxboy> পারি আপা লিখতে পেরেছে!
<nirjhor> 3 cheers
<tuxboy> পরে চিয়ার
<tarunno> লোকজন আগ্রহ পেলে ঠিকই যাবে
<pari> :) 
<tuxboy> আগে ভাইরে কইতে দেন
<sazzad_> কইলাম না কিবোর্ড দিয়া লিখেন :P 
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই লিখতে থাকেন
<tarunno> আর প্রথমে হুট করে কেউ যাবে না
<pari> হু অবশেষে 
<sazzad_> কি
<tuxboy> আমার জন্য লগ রাইখেন
<tarunno> কাজের সাথে লেগে থাকলে এক সময় লোকজন নিশ্চয়ই যাবে
<tuxboy> বিদ্যুত মন্ত্রীর রহম্মত পাইছি
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই শেষ হইছে?
<tarunno> ৪। nirjhor,  আলাদা প্লাটফর্মে আমি কোন অসুবিধা দেখি না, omgubuntu বা askubuntu আসতেই পারে
<tarunno> এতে কমিউনিটির হ্যাঁ/না বলার জন্য অপেক্ষা করতে থাকলে দিন পার হয়ে যাবে
<Goutam> লিফো আর লিদেশ মার্জ করার বিষয়ে যে ইমেইল দিয়েছিলেন, সেই ব্যাপারে কিছু আপডেট দিবেন উতা ভাই?
<tarunno> কমিউনিটির বেশিরভাগই এই কনসেপ্টের সাথে ভালভাবে পরিচিত না
<tarunno> অতএব, শুরু করে দেযা যেতে পারে
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, না শেষ হয় নাই
<tarunno>  Goutam, আমি আপডেট জানি না। গত মিটিংয়ে অনিরুদ্ধ কথা প্রসঙ্গে এইরকম একটা প্রস্তাব দিয়েছিল, আমি সেটা মেইলিং লিস্টে তুলেছিলাম
<tarunno> বাকি অবস্থা আমিও আপনার চাইতে ভাল জানি না
<Goutam> আমার মনে হয় একটা ডিসিশনে আসা উচিত
<Goutam> তাহলে হয়তো অনেকে জোরেশোরে কাজ শুরু করতে পারবে
<tarunno> লিনাক্সের সব ইনিশিয়েটিভই ১০০% সফল না
<tarunno> অতএব, কোন একটি প্রজেক্টের ব্যর্থতা মানেই সব শেষ এমনটা যেমন নয়
<Rezwan> +১০০
<tarunno> আবার কোন একটা প্রজেক্ট আজকে হিট বলে অনন্তকাল সেটা হিট থাকবে এমনটা ভাবাটা বুদ্ধিমানের হবে না
<tarunno> অতএব, খালি বসে বসে পায়তারা না করে কাজে নেমে পড়াই ভাল
<tarunno> কে কি বলল না বলল তাতে কিছু আসে যায় না
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, tuxbioy, আমার কথা x[S
<Rezwan> খুব খাঁটি কথা বলেছেন উতা ভাই। সহমত।
<tarunno> শেষ*
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<Rezwan> যেক শেষের লাইনে নিশ্চিত হওয়া গেলো উতা ভাই প্রভাতেই টাইপ করছিলো, কোনো নতুন কি-বোর্ডে না! ;-p
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক তো
<ashickur-noor> আমি খেয়াল করি নাই
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই আপনা পরামর্শ গুলোর জন্য পাতা
<ashickur-noor> আমরা সবাই কাজ করি
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, দুষ্টু ছেলে খালি পাতা বলবা না। সেটা কাঁঠাল পাতা না গঞ্জিকা পাতা সেইখানে কনফিউশন থাকে
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু কাজগুলো একত্রিত হয় না
 * Rezwan hands tarunno a ধইন্যা পাতা
<pari> ইশ আমি এত্তোক্ষন পরে বুঝতে পারলাম আপনারা সবাই উতা ভাই কেন বলেন :( 
<ashickur-noor> আপনার যে পাতা মনে চায় নিতে পারে
<ashickur-noor> পারেন
<ashickur-noor> তাই খালি পাতা দেই
<tuxboy> আহ
<pari> :) 
<tuxboy> ফিরে এলাম
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, পুরা লিনাক্স কমিউনিটি কি একত্রিত?
<ashickur-noor> কে বলল?
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<nirjhor> welcome back
<tuxboy> থাঙ্কু
<ashickur-noor> @pari ভাবী আপনারে উতা ভাইয়ের রহস্য কে বলল?
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক যেটা বলছিলাম
<tuxboy> আর কে?
<tuxboy> উনার জান!
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, যার সাথে যার ভাল লাগে সে তার সাথে কাজ করুক না, সমস্যা কি?
<tarunno> সবার সবাইকে ভাল লাগবে এমন কোন কথা নাই
<ashickur-noor> হুম তাই তো করি
<nirjhor> nananana pari apur jan ekta meye
<nirjhor> LOL
<nirjhor> jan koy nai
<nirjhor> pari: thik koisi na apu?
<ashickur-noor> আমার কাজ করা দরকার আমি করি
<ashickur-noor> আরেক জনেরে বলি
<tuxboy> ঝড় মিয়া
<nirjhor> tuxboy: miya forum e to onekei post korbe
<tuxboy> অফটপিক বাদ দাউ তো!
<Goutam> উতা ভাই, একসাথে কাজ করার সুবিধা অনেক।
<tuxboy> কে?
<nirjhor> tuxboy: cholo ami ar tumi linux er soft e code contribute kori
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy @nirjhor ফাইজলামি করতে হইলে পরে কর
<nirjhor> tuxboy: korba?
<sazzad_> আবার অফটপকে যান কেন
<Goutam> আমরা গুটিকতক মানুষ, এর মধ্যে এতো ভালো লাগা খারাপ লাগা থাকলে সমস্যা!
<tuxboy> অলরেডি করছি
<tuxboy> আমার লঞ্চপ্যাড দেখেন
<nirjhor> tuxboy: mainstream soft (firefox, vlc, mplayer)
<nirjhor> GNOME, KDE
<nirjhor> etc
<tuxboy> এখন না
<Goutam> এই কয়টা মানুষ যদি মিলেমিশে লিনাক্সকে বড় করে তুলতে না পারি
<tuxboy> এসএসসির পর
<Goutam> তাহলে এদেশে লিনাক্স খুব বেশি দূর এগুবে বলে মনে হয় না
<ashickur-noor> পারি
<tuxboy> @goutom +1
<Tuhin-empathy> plz make avro work in linux :|
<ashickur-noor> পারবো না কেন?
<tuxboy> চেষ্টা করলেই পারবো
<tuxboy> তুহিন ভাই, লিনাক্সে অভ্র কাজ করে
<tuxboy> আমি ওটা দিয়েই লিখছি
<ashickur-noor> কাজ তো করে @তুহিন ভাই
<Tuhin-empathy> shunlam ubuntu12.04 e kaj kore na
<ashickur-noor> ১১১০ চালান
<tuxboy> যাই হোক
<tarunno> Goutam, নিশ্চয়ই! কিন্তু বাস্তবে যেহেতু সেটা সম্ভব হচ্ছে না সেহেতু আমি ইউফোরিক পরিবেশের উপর আস্থা রাখতে পারছি না
<Tuhin-empathy> ami debian install korbo koekdin por
<ashickur-noor> আলোচনার ইতি টানার সময় হয়ে আসতেছে
<tarunno> Goutam, আরো একটা কারণ হচ্ছে আমাদের এখানে কাজ করার মোটিভেশন এক নয়
<tuxboy> (দীর্ঘশ্বাসের ইমো) @tarunno
<tuxboy> এইক্ষেত্রে আমি একমত
<Goutam> সেটা জানি
<tuxboy> তবে তারুণ্য দা
<tarunno> মুখে মুখে আমরা যতই আদর্শের বুলিই আওড়াই না কেন, 
<Goutam> কিন্তু আমার ধারণা ছিল
<Goutam> মোটামুটি একটা কমন গ্রাউন্ড ব্যবহার করেই এখানে আমরা কাজ করতে চাই বা চেয়েছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> লম্বা লম্বা মেইল লিখে আর irc তে রাতের পর রাত বকবক করে লাভ নাই 
<tuxboy> গৌতমদা, সেটা অসম্ভব না
<ashickur-noor> যে যেভাবে পারি কাজ করি
<tuxboy> আজ আপনি আসেন
<tuxboy> আপনাকে দেখে
<tuxboy> আরেকজন
<tuxboy> তাকে দেখে আরেকজন
<ashickur-noor> কমন প্লাটফর্ম দরকার নাই
<tuxboy> এভাবে আমরা আবার বড় হবো
<ashickur-noor> ওটা নিজেই তৈরি হয়ে যাবে
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> +1 নূর
<tuxboy> ভাই
<ashickur-noor> আপনি আসবেন
<Tuhin-empathy> make a target list..then allocate job to specific people...this way we can do things organized 
<ashickur-noor> আরেকজন কে বলবেন
<tarunno> Goutam, চারপাঁচটা রেখা যখন চলা শুরু করবে তখন দেখবেন একসময় ছেঁদবিন্দু পাবেন
<ashickur-noor> সে আসবে
<tuxboy> @tarunno +1
<ashickur-noor> সে আর আরেকজনকে বলবে
<ashickur-noor> এভাবেই কমন হবে
<tarunno> Goutam, এখন রেখা একমুখী বলে অল্পেই সেটা থেমে গিয়ে অচলাবস্থা সৃষ্টি হয়ে যাচ্ছে
<Tuhin-empathy> btw why backup is not available? you can repost old tutorials etc 
<ashickur-noor> লিফো কিন্তু এক দিনেই দাড়ায় নাই
<tuxboy> তারুণ্যদার কথাগুলো উড়িয়ে দেবার মত নয়
<tuxboy> এগুলো বাস্তভ
<Tuhin-empathy> who have the backup??
<ashickur-noor> পুরান টিউটো দিয়া কি মাক্ষি মারবেন মিঞা?
<tuxboy> কঠিন বাস্তব
<ashickur-noor> নতুন দেখেন
<Tuhin-empathy> coz we need content
<tuxboy> তুহিন সাহেব, রাসেল জন ভাই ব্যাকআপ এর মালিক
<ashickur-noor> সমস্যা হইলে বলেন
<Tuhin-empathy> for new users...
<ashickur-noor> আবার বলে কন্টেনট
<ashickur-noor> নিজে লিখে
<Tuhin-empathy> :|
<ashickur-noor> লিখেন
<ashickur-noor> না পারলে আমাদের বলেন
<tarunno> ashickur-noor, 'মাক্ষি মারবেন'? এটা কি সুন্দর ভাষা হল, স্যার?
<tuxboy> ওইসব কন্টেন্টের নাইনটি পার্সেন্ট আউট অফ ডেট
<ashickur-noor> তাইলেই কন্টেন্ট হয়ে যাবে
<ashickur-noor> লিনাক্সদেশ ফোরামে দেখেন
<ashickur-noor> কন্টেন্ট অনেক আছে
<ashickur-noor> আরো চাইলে বলেন
<tuxboy> @ashickur-noor আসলেই তো
<ashickur-noor> আরো হবে
<ashickur-noor> না চাইলে কেমনে হবে?
<tuxboy> মাক্ষি মারা কেমন শব্দ?
<ashickur-noor> হে হে 
<Tuhin-empathy> btw i dont know meaning  of মাক্ষি
<tuxboy> হোয়াট ইজ মাক্ষি এনিওয়ে?
<ashickur-noor> খাটি ঢাকাইয়া শব্দ না হলেও পরিবেশ থেকে শেখা
<ashickur-noor> মশা
<ashickur-noor> মাছি
<Tuhin-empathy> not machi?
<tuxboy> এটা বাংলা একাডেমির মেইলিং লিস্ট নহে! @noor @tuhin
<ashickur-noor> @shahriar086 ভাই
<tuxboy> ওইখানে গিয়া এগুলা কন
<shahriar086> Tuhin_: you read in english mediam?
<Rezwan> মাছি মনে হয় অপভ্রংশ হয়ে মাক্ষি হয়ে গেছে! IMO
<ashickur-noor> আপনি মনে হয় ব্যস্ত হয়ে পরছেন
<shahriar086> *medium
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<shahriar086> মাক্ষি মানে জানেন না বাঙ্গালী জাতির এতো বড় একখান গাল
<Tuhin-empathy> i studied in both english and bengali medium
<shahriar086> :(
<ashickur-noor> আলোচনা চলতেই থাকবে
<tuxboy> আমি যাই
<ashickur-noor> তার মাঝে কিছু গুরুত্বপুর্ন আলোচনা করতে হবে
<shahriar086> pari: এই কারনে আমার পোলাপাইনদের অংরেজী পেলাটফরমে পড়ামু না
<ashickur-noor> যেমন একটা মিটাপ
<ring> অনি তুমি বোঝ নাই
<ashickur-noor> ভবিষ্যত পরিকল্পনা চলতেছে
<tuxboy> :p @shahriar086
<ashickur-noor> আমরা সবাই শুনি
<ring> এটা হলো-- মাল্টিপল অক্ষি == মাক্ষি
<tuxboy> কি রইংদা?
<tuxboy> ওহহো!
<ashickur-noor> ভাই সবাই চুপ
<tuxboy> রিংয়ীয় শব্দ!
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই আর ভাবী পরিকল্পনা করতেছে
<tuxboy> আলোচনা করে লাভ নাই
<tuxboy> আমি যাই
<tuxboy> কাজ করলে কাজে দিবে
<tarunno> বন্ধুগণ, আমিও ভাগছি।  লকে সারাদিন ওয়ার্কশপে থাকতে হবে অতএব রাতে কিছু কাজ গুছিয়ে রাখা দরকার।
<ring> এই যে অনি
<tarunno> সবাইকে শুভরাত্রি।
<tuxboy> ভাইজান?
<ring> তুমি কিন্তু কথা শেষ করার সুযোগ দিচ্ছো না
<tuxboy> শুভরাত্রি @tarunno
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভা
<tuxboy> বলেন ভাই
<ashickur-noor> ভাই
<ashickur-noor> একটু
<ring> আলোচনার মাধ্যমে ভালো বিষয়গুলো শাবাব বা নূর কেউ একজন পয়েন্ট আকারে দিন
<ashickur-noor> আছেন নাকি চলে গেলেন?
<pari> @ :)
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> @noor
<tarunno> আছি
<ring> আমরা সিদ্ধান্ত গুলো নিয়ে তাহলে এগুতে পারবো
<tarunno> কি ব্যাপার?
<ashickur-noor> একটা মিটাপ দরকার
<ashickur-noor> অনেক দিন হইল আপনাদের দর্শন হয় না
<tarunno> কি কাজে দরকার?
<tuxboy> হক কথা
<ashickur-noor> রিলিজ পার্টিটাও মিস করলাম
<ashickur-noor> মুখ দর্শন করার জন্য আর কিছু না
<tuxboy> উতা ভাই, আপনাদের চেহারা দেখাও এক ধরণের ইন্সপিরেশন।
<tarunno> আমার সিডিউল পাওয়া একটু মুস্কিল। ছুটির দিনগুলো আমার জন্য এখন দ্বিগুণ কর্মমূখর
<shahriar086> ashickur-noor: ভাই চাকরী পেয়েছে তাই খাওয়াবে সবাইরে
<shahriar086> কোথায় যেনো দেখা করবেন ashickur-noor?
<tuxboy> হেহে
<tuxboy> নূর মিয়া কট!
<ashickur-noor> হায় হায় কয় কী?
<Tuhin-empathy> lol
<ashickur-noor> আমি কবে কইলাম আমি খাওয়াবো
<ashickur-noor> আসেন তাইলে আমার বাসায় সবাই
<shahriar086> এইযে এখন আমরা দাওয়াত নিয়ে নিচ্ছি
<tuxboy> হেহে
<ashickur-noor> বিকালের চিনি ছাড়া লিকার চা আর করকরা টোস্টের দাওয়াত
<tuxboy> আমিও আছি!
<shahriar086> নাহ চাকরী পাইলে বাসায় খাওয়ানো তো যাবে না
<pari> :) ashickur-noor
<tuxboy> রাইট
<tuxboy> পারি আপা!
<ashickur-noor> আপনারা চাইলেন আমি বললাম
<shahriar086> যতোদিন বেকার ছিলেন বাসায় দাওয়াত দিয়ে বাপের অন্ন ধ্বংস জায়েজ ছিলো
<tuxboy> বাংলা লেখেন!
<tuxboy> আপনার হাতের লেখা খুব সুন্দর!
<tuxboy> :p
<ashickur-noor> কারে কইতেছ?
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<tuxboy> পুরা সোলায়মানলিপি মত!
<ashickur-noor> মজা বাদ দেই
<tuxboy> pari আপারে!
<pari> <shahriar086> তোমারো উচিত সবাইকে খাওয়ানো 
<shahriar086> pari: ইশশশ
<tarunno> আচ্ছা, আসছি তবে আর কারো কিছু বলার আছে?
<tuxboy> হুম
<shahriar086> খাওয়াই তো
<ashickur-noor> ১ তারিখে কী সবাই ফ্রি আছেন
<shahriar086> তবে ঘুমের ঘোরে
<tuxboy> তারুন্য দা
<tuxboy> একটা কথা
<shahriar086> আমি চেষ্টা করবো ashickur-noor
<pari> এত বড়(!!) চাকরী করো
<shahriar086> tuxboy: আপনে?
<ashickur-noor> থাকলে একটু বসতে পারতাম
<tuxboy> আমাদের একটু সাহায্য করার চেষ্টা করবেন, অনুগ্রহ করে
<tuxboy> আমরা নতুন
<ashickur-noor> অনিরে নিয়া আমার কোন চিন্তা নাই
<pari> জ্বী  ভাইয়্যা? 
<shahriar086> tarunno: শুভরাত্রি
<tuxboy> ভুল করতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> না আসলে ঘার ধরে নিয়ে আসব 
<ashickur-noor> তো ভাই আমি লিস্টে মেইল দিচ্ছি
<tuxboy> সবাই ডিসকানেক্ট হচ্ছে
<ashickur-noor> আগামী শুক্রবার
<tuxboy> আমিও হলাম
<ashickur-noor> বিকাল ৪ টায়
<shahriar086> হুমম জায়গাটা কোথায়?
<shahriar086> খাওয়ার কোন দোকানে?
<ashickur-noor> TSC 
<shahriar086> কে জানী স্টার বলেছিলো
<shahriar086> ?
<tuxboy> হেহে
<shahriar086> না না স্টার
<tuxboy> :p
<tuxboy> স্টার!
<ashickur-noor> পেটুকেরা
<shahriar086> tsc পঁচে গেছে
<tuxboy> লিনাক্সের মাসকট টাক্সও কিন্তু পেটুক!
<ashickur-noor> হে হে
<shahriar086> স্টারে খাওয়া দাওয়া করে লেকের পাড়ে আড্ডা
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<tuxboy> আহ
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে
<tuxboy> শান্তি
<shahriar086> তাইলে এই কথা পাঁকা রইলো
<shahriar086> আশিক খাওয়াচ্ছে
<shahriar086> :)
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই আমাদের স্টারে খাওয়াবেন
<tuxboy> ইয়ে!
<tuxboy> :p
<shahriar086> হেঃ হেঃ
<shahriar086> আমি আগে বলে দিয়েছি
<shahriar086> ;P
<ashickur-noor> আমরা খেয়ে দেয়ে আড্ডা দিবো
<ashickur-noor> হবে না
<tuxboy> এখন অফ যাই
<ashickur-noor> @pari ভাবী দেখেন ভাইয়া কি বলে
<tuxboy> স্লামালিকুম!
<shahriar086> আমি জানতাম তুমি পোলা ফাঁকি দেয়ার চেষ্টা করবা, তাই আগেই বলে দিয়েছি
<ashickur-noor> আপনার কথা অমান্য করে
<tuxboy> পারি ভাবী ইজ মিসিং
<shahriar086> হেঃ হেঃ
<ashickur-noor> সবাই ভাগল
<shahriar086> সবাই গন
<shahriar086> :(
<shahriar086> :)
<ashickur-noor> যাই হোক
<shahriar086> :(
<ashickur-noor> আমি মেইল দিলাম লিস্টে
<ashickur-noor> ১ তারিখ বিকাল বেলা
<ashickur-noor> কোথায় বসবেন সেটা বলেন?
<Tuhin-empathy> pressclub
<shahriar086> জানি না
<shahriar086> মাথাখারাপ Tuhin_
<ring> আমি কিন্তু এখনো আছি
<ring> আপনাদের সম্মিলিত সিদ্ধান্তের অপেক্ষায়
<shahriar086> কে অতদূর যাবে?
<Tuhin-empathy> tsc is bad, presclub will give wide press coverage
<ashickur-noor> আমি TSC বললাম কারন ওটা কমন প্লেস
<shahriar086> ashickur-noor: এবার এমন যায়গায় করতে হবে ভিড় কম, আর আগেও করা হয়নি
<shahriar086> টিএসসি মজে গেছে
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে উত্তর ঢাকায় ঢু মারতে হবে
<shahriar086> 'খারাপ কথাটা আর বললাম না ওপেন চ্যানেল বলে
<Tuhin-empathy> how about lalbager kella?
<ashickur-noor> উত্তর ঢাকায় কেউ কিছু বলেন
<shahriar086> হুমম উত্তর ঢাকায় কোন জায়গায় করবে?
<ashickur-noor> ওটা শুক্রবার
<shahriar086> Tuhin_: not bad
<ashickur-noor> আমি নাই
<ashickur-noor> ওটা বন্ধের দিনে একটা বস্তির রুপ নেয়
<shahriar086> :(
<shahriar086> তা সত্যি
<ashickur-noor> উত্তর ঢাকায় কি আছে আমি জানি না
<Tuhin-empathy> hm
<shahriar086> তাহলে শনিবার চেষ্টা করো
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> সবাই আসবে না
<shahriar086> উত্তর ঢাকায় কিছুই নাই
<ashickur-noor> শনি বার অনেকেরই অফিস খোলা
<ashickur-noor> রাখেন
<Tuhin-empathy> Bashundhara city 8th level
<ashickur-noor> জিয়া উদ্দান
<ashickur-noor> আছে
<ring> প্রিয় নূর আমরা সবাই এ শুক্রবারে আহসান মঞ্জিলে বসতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> বসুন্ধরায় বসতে দিবে না
<ashickur-noor> ওটা বসার জায়গা না
<Tuhin-empathy> we will stand
<ashickur-noor> পুরা **** দের আস্তানা
<ring> কিংবা রমনাতে বসা যেতে পারে
<Goutam> চারুকলার সামনে সোহরাওয়্যাদীর্ উদ্যানে খেতে খেতে কথা বলা যায়
<ashickur-noor> ওখানে বসার জায়গা নাই
<ring> প্রিয় নূর
<ashickur-noor> চাচ্ছিলাম ওই এলাকা থেকে বের না হলে TSC
<Goutam> ঘাসে বসবেন
<ring> অবশ্যই সোহরাওয়ার্দীতে বসার জায়গা আছে
<ashickur-noor> ৪ জন আছি
<shahriar086> ধুর
<ashickur-noor> একটা জায়গা ফিক্স করেন
<shahriar086> জায়গা ঠিক করতেই এতো ক্যাঁচাল
<shahriar086> টিএসসি করো
<ashickur-noor> লিস্টে মেইল দেই
<shahriar086> যদি সুযোগ হয় তাহলে আসবোনে
<ashickur-noor> ঘটনা শেষ
<ashickur-noor> ভোট দেন
<ashickur-noor> TSC
<ashickur-noor> +১ -১ ০
<ashickur-noor> কে কোনটা?
<ashickur-noor> ??
<shahriar086> +0
<ashickur-noor> আর কেউ?
<Tuhin-empathy> boss has joined it seems
<Goutam> অন্য কোনো কাজ না থাকলে ঢাকা শহরের যে কোনো স্থানে আমি আছি
<Ekushey> hey guys :)
<Tuhin-empathy> hello
<Ekushey> hi Tuhin-empathy
<shahriar086> hey Ekushey
<ring> রমনা +১
<Ekushey> hi shahriar086
<ashickur-noor> সোহরাওয়ার্দীতে উদ্যান
<Pritimoy> কারেন্ট নাই :'(
<ring> সোহরাওয়ার্দী +১
<ring> তবে টিএসসি ০
<Goutam> বসার উদ্যেগ +১
<ring> ওটা সব আয়োজনের জন্যে না
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই? তুহিন ভাই? রাসেল ভাই?
<Tuhin-empathy> i couldn't join coz i will visit out of dhaka...
<ashickur-noor> ওহহহ
<Pritimoy> মিস করলাম আজ
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই?
<shahriar086> আমার টিএসসি এমন কিছু আহামরি লাগছে না
<shahriar086> বোরড
<ashickur-noor> টিএসসি বাদ
<Ekushey> ummm what is this voting about ashickur-noor?
<Tuhin-empathy> meetup 
<ashickur-noor> ১ তারিখে সবার মুখ দর্শন করার
<shahriar086> Ekushey: meetup on 1st june
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> সবার চেহারা ভুলে গেছি
<Ekushey> at what time shahriar086?
<ashickur-noor> তাই মিটাপের নামে মুখ দর্শন করব
<shahriar086> 4.30
<Tuhin-empathy> ami karo chehara dekhi nai :P
<ashickur-noor> বিকালে
<ashickur-noor> আমার চেহারে দেখতে পারেন
<ashickur-noor> গুগল করেন
<ashickur-noor> কোন ভোটাভুটি করতে পারলাম না
<Tuhin-empathy> apne ato famous!!
<Ekushey> what are the choices?
<ashickur-noor> রমনা
<ashickur-noor> লালবাগ কেল্লা
<ashickur-noor> আসহান মঞ্জিল
<ashickur-noor> সোহরাওয়ার্দী উদ্দান
<Ekushey> ore khaise ;)
<ashickur-noor> হে হে
<abhi_69> =)) =)) =))
<ashickur-noor> রমনাতে ১ টা
<ashickur-noor> উদ্দানে ১ টা
<abhi_69> সাথে জিয়া উদ্যান আর টুঙ্গিপাড়াটাও যোগ করে নিন
<abhi_69> ;)
<ashickur-noor> TSC  তে ০ ২ টা
<ashickur-noor> ওহহ
<ashickur-noor> আমি জিয়া উদ্দান বলেছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> ওটাতে কেউ সম্মতি দেয় নাই
<Pritimoy> আসহান মঞ্জিল এর সিড়িতে আপনাদের জায়গা হয়ে যাবে!
<ring> প্রিয় নূর জিয়া উদ্যান হলে নাই
<Ekushey> Ramna park is a nice place
<Tuhin-empathy> ashickur-noor: take the vote tomorrow when more people joins chat
<Tuhin-empathy> ask ppl to join chat tomorrow at 10pm
<ashickur-noor> সময় নাই
<ashickur-noor> কালকে আর হবে না
<Tuhin-empathy> by emaillist
<ashickur-noor> আপনি হয়ত নতুন
<ashickur-noor> তাই বিষয়টি জানেন না
<ring> তবে যদি চাও তো সংসদ ভবনের সামনের মাঠে বসা যেতে পারে
<ashickur-noor> সিদ্ধান্ত না দিলে তা ১ জুন পর্যন্ত গড়াবে
<ashickur-noor> ভালো বুদ্ধি
<ashickur-noor> সংসদ ভবন
<ashickur-noor> সবাই কি বলেন?
<Tuhin-empathy> fine place
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই, রাসেল ভাই?
<abhi_69> =)) =)) =))
<ashickur-noor> ওই মিয়া এত মাটিতে গড়াগড়ি দেন কেন?
<abhi_69> খোদ সংসদে দেশের কোন সমস্যার সমাধান হয়না
<ashickur-noor> ???
<abhi_69> আর তারই সামনে মাঠে বসলে এর আছর পড়ার চান্স আছে
<abhi_69> ;)
<ashickur-noor> আমরা কী সমস্যার সমাধান নিয়ে বসব নাকি?
<ashickur-noor> আমরা বসব গপ্প করতে
<ashickur-noor> ভাই জলদি বলেন
<ashickur-noor> রমনা, উদ্দান, সংসদ
<ashickur-noor> তিনটা
<ring> সংসদ ভবনের সামনের মাঠ +১
<ring> :)
<ashickur-noor> আপনি একবার ভোট দিছেন
<ashickur-noor> :P
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই?
<Ekushey> Ramna park is fine with me but not sure if it's convinient for other people or not ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> রমনা +১ রাসেল ভাই
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাই আপনি উদ্দান কইয়েন না
<shahriar086> not convenient at all for me
<ashickur-noor> ;)
<ashickur-noor> স্থান বলেন
<ashickur-noor> ??
<shahriar086> dhanmondi lake or tsc
<abhi_69> রবীন্দ্র সরোবর?
<ring> রবীন্দ্র সরোবর বহু আড্ডার সাক্ষী
<ring> ওটাতে আমি আর আগ্রহী নই
<ring> সংসদের সামনেই চলুন বসি
<ashickur-noor> সরবরে শব্দ বেশি
<ashickur-noor> ধানমন্ডি লেক চলে
<ring> সাংসদরা না পারলে কি হলো? আমরা কাজের কাজটুকু ঠিকই করে নেবো
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু ওটা বিশাল
<ashickur-noor> কে কোথায় কারে খুঝব?
<abhi_69> কোন একটা রেস্টুরেন্টে বসতে বললে দেখবেন সবাই একপায়ে খাড়িয়ে চলে আসবে ;)
<ring> ওই মাঠের একটা অংশের নাম সংসদ দক্ষিন প্লাজা
<ashickur-noor> ভাই যারা আবার আসছেন
<ring> ওই বরাবরে চলে আসুন সবাই
<ashickur-noor> তাদের বলছি
<ashickur-noor> ১ তারিখে 
<Pritimoy> বিল কি আপনি দিবেন?
<ashickur-noor> সবার মুখ দর্শন হবে
<ashickur-noor> আপাতত
<ashickur-noor> রমান পার্ক,
<ring> আর মুঠোফোনের এই দুনিয়ায় আজ কেউ যোগাযোগে কষ্ট পায় কি?
<ashickur-noor> সোহরাওয়ার্দী উদ্দান
<ashickur-noor> সংসদ ভবন
<ashickur-noor> ধানমন্ডি লেকের পার
<ring> সংসদ ভবনের দক্ষিন প্লাজার মাঠে
<ashickur-noor> ভোটিং
<ashickur-noor> আর করতাম না
<ring> ১লা জুন, শুক্রবারে দেখা হচ্ছে সবার সাথে 
<ring> ইনশাল্লাহ
<ashickur-noor> এটাই শেষ
<ring> বেশ
<ashickur-noor> সবাই কি বলেন?
<tareq> কি শেষষ
<ring> আসো ভোটাভুটি করি
<tareq> কি বলেন এইসব
<Ekushey> tareq: yo man!
<ashickur-noor> তাই তো করব
<ashickur-noor> সংসদ মাঠ ভোট দেন
<ashickur-noor> +১ -১ ০
<ashickur-noor> কে কোনটা?
<Ekushey> -1
<tareq> রাসেল ভাই :)
<ashickur-noor> আর কেউ নাই ভোট দেওয়ার?
<shahriar086> -100
<Ekushey> shahriar086: lol!
<shahriar086> সংসদ উপযুক্ত নয়
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<ashickur-noor> বাতিল
<ashickur-noor> রমনা পার্ক
<shahriar086> আমার বিরক্ত লাগে যেভাবে পার্টিপ্লেস বানায়
<ashickur-noor> ভোট দেন
<tareq> ওয়াকআউট করার চান্স আছে
<shahriar086> কোন ক্লাস নাই
<shahriar086> -10
<shahriar086> আমার জন্য যাতায়াত সুবিধাজনক না
<ashickur-noor> বাকিরা?
<shahriar086> ধানমন্ডি লেক করেন
<Ekushey> Dhanmondi lake +1
<abhi_69> আমার বাসা থেকে প্রায় কয়েকশ মাইলের ধাক্কা
<abhi_69> :S
<kalpurush> +1 Dhanmondi lake
<Pritimoy> ৩৫০ কিলোমিটার আমার থেকে!
<ring> ভাই শাহরিয়ার টিএসসি যদি বেশী পঁচে থাকে তো তার চাইতেও বেশী পঁচা ধানমন্ডি লেক আর রবীন্দ্র সরোবর
<ring> শুক্রবারে এই দুই জায়গাতেই চরম ভীড় থাকবে
<Rezwan> আমার এখান থেকে +- 270 km
<ring> সাথে প্রচুর আওয়াজ
<abhi_69> ওইদিন আমরাও মিটাপ করবো রেজওয়ান ভাই
<abhi_69> Rezwan, 
<ring> আর তাই হয় সংসদ আর নইলে রমনাতে এই আয়োজন করা হোক
<abhi_69> আমাদের আড্ডাস্থলে
<abhi_69> ওয়েব ক্যাম দিয়ে চেহারাও দেখবো
<abhi_69> ;)
<abhi_69> কারন চেহারা দেখাটাই মূল উদ্দেশ্য
<Tuhin-empathy> romna is at centre of dhaka city..almost
<shahriar086> ok guys
<Rezwan> abhi_69: আমাদের "আড্ডাস্থল" তো একটাই! সেখানে ওয়েবক্যমের তো কোনো বালাই নাই :S
<shahriar086> you decide where you wanna meet and drop a line at mailing list
<shahriar086> its taking too long to decide on the place
<ring> নূর আয়োজনস্থল রমনা অথবা জাতীয় সংসদের দক্ষিন প্লাজা মাঠ ধরে ভোট নিতে পারো
<shahriar086> infact the first time we talked about place was at 12:26
<shahriar086> its now 12:56
<shahriar086> goodnight guys
<ring> নূর
<abhi_69> Rezwan, AOL AV তে মিটাপ হবে দরকার হলে
<ring> ভোটটা নিয়ে শেষ করো
<abhi_69> কোন চিন্তা নাই
<ring> চটজলদি
<ring> আমিও উঠবো
 * shahriar086 waves to all
<shahriar086> goodnight
<ring> প্রিয় শাহরিয়ার
 * shahriar086 goes to sleep
<Ekushey> shahriar086: goodnight!
 * shahriar086 zzzzzz
<Ekushey> shahriar086: http://goo.gl/trPS7 :)
<tareq> শুভরাত্রি শাহরিয়ার
<ring> চুড়ান্ত করে দিয়ে তারপর যাও
<shahriar086> Ekushey: bill টাও আপনে দিয়েন
<Ekushey> shahriar086: :D
<ashickur-noor> দুঃখিত
<ashickur-noor> রাউটার বন্ধ হয়ে গেছে
<ring> নূর ভোটটা নিয়ে শেষ করো
<ashickur-noor> তো ভাইয়েরা কি ঠিক হল?
<ashickur-noor> লেকের পার?
<ring> শাহরিয়ার ও আমি উঠবো
<tareq> রবীন্দ্র সরোবর ?
<ashickur-noor> আমিও উঠব
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> সরবোর বেশি শব্দ
<tareq> নাকি শর্মা ?
<ashickur-noor> লেকের পার ঠিক আছে
<ashickur-noor> সবাই বললে ঠিক  করে ফেলি
<Tuhin-empathy> this is why democracy fails
<Ekushey> Tuhin-empathy: +1
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কিছু বলছে না
<Tuhin-empathy> As I will be out of Dhaka, I wouldnt vote
<Pritimoy> লেকের পাড়ে ভাইটাল বড় ভাইরা বেশি আসবেন মনে হলো, তাই অটাই ঠিক করা হোক
<ashickur-noor> ??
<ashickur-noor> প্রখর * ভাই
<ashickur-noor> কি বলেন?
<ashickur-noor> রিং ভাইয়া কি বলেন্
<ashickur-noor> ?
<ashickur-noor> রেজওয়ান ভাই কি বলেন?
<ring> আমি তো বলেই দিলাম
<ashickur-noor> ???????
<ring> রমনা +১, সংসদ +১, ধানমন্ডি লেক/রবীন্দ্র সরোবর -১
<ashickur-noor> রেজওয়ান ভাই আপনি বাকি
<ashickur-noor> তারেক ভাই আপনিও
<ashickur-noor> @Rezwan
<ashickur-noor> @tareq
<Tuhin-empathy> ashickur-noor: act like the chinese communist party...make Ramna final...
<tareq> লেকের পাড়
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
<ashickur-noor> লেকের পার ফাইনাল কারন ৪ টি +1 ১ টি -1
<ashickur-noor> আমরা সবাই ১লা জুন বিকাল ৪ টায় ধানমন্ডি ইবনে সিনার সামনে জড় হব
<ashickur-noor> তারপর ওখানে থেকে ছুটব যেখানে জায়গা পাওয়া যায়
<ashickur-noor> সবাইকে বিদায়
<Tuhin-empathy> there should be 1 phone number to contact ...for people who might be late
<ashickur-noor> খোদাহাফেজ
<ashickur-noor> মেইল দিচ্ছি লিস্টে
<ashickur-noor> ওখানে আমার ফোন নাম্বার দেওয়াই আছে
<ashickur-noor> :)
<Tuhin-empathy> oh ok good
<Pritimoy> অবশেষে সিদ্ধান্ত হল
<Tuhin-empathy> where do i sign up for mailing list?
<ashickur-noor> @shahriar086 ভাই ভাবীরে নিয়ে আসতে ভুইলেন না
<ashickur-noor> জিমেইল লোডই হয় না
<ashickur-noor> হায়রে বিলাই
<Tuhin-empathy> which pacakge ashickur-noor?
<ashickur-noor> 4.5
<Tuhin-empathy> i m on old 128kbits unlimited
<ashickur-noor> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd
<Pritimoy> আশা করি এবারের সংলাপে কিছু একটা জাতি পাবে
<ashickur-noor> সংলাপ?
<ashickur-noor> এইডা কী?
<ashickur-noor> মিটাপ কল করতেছি চেহারা দর্শনের জন্য
<Pritimoy> এই যে মুখ দর্শণ
<ashickur-noor> খ্যাক খ্য়াক
<Pritimoy> মুখে তো কথাও থাকবে, নাকি?
<ashickur-noor> @Ekushey ভাই আছেন?
<Ekushey> yup
<Ekushey> will try my best to come :)
<ring> আমি উঠছি
<ring> আল্লাহ হাফেজ
<ring> চ্যাটলগটা মেইলিং লিস্টে দিলে ট্র্যাকে থাকতো সবার 
<ring> ধন্যবাদ
<ring> সবাইকে
<ring> সবাই ভালো থাকুন, সুস্থ থাকুন
<ring> বিদায়
<Rezwan> ashickur-noor: দু:খিত আমি ভোট দান থেকে বিরত থেকেছি। কারণ আমি ঢাকায় অবস্থান করি না।
<Pritimoy> ?
<Tuhin-empathy> bye all
<Rezwan> বার বার ডিসকানেক্ট হচ্ছে। এইবার ডিসকানেক্ট হলে আর আসুম না!
<Rezwan> Tuhin-empathy: goodnight
<Tuhin-empathy> bye
<ashickur-noor> খোদাহাফেজ
<Ekushey> Rezwan: banglalink desh package? :)
<Rezwan> Ekushey: একদম ঠিক ধরেছেন। আপনি জানলেন কেম্নে? :D
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-25
<Rezwan> tuxboy: অনিরুদ্ধ, তুমি কি টুইটারে আছো?
<Ekushey> hi Rezwan Tuhin tuxboy
<Rezwan> হ্যাল্লো রাসেল ভাই
<Rezwan> শুভ সন্ধ্যা!
<Ekushey> good evening :)
<Rezwan> :)
<Ekushey> tar por, how's life?
<Ekushey> busy, Rezwan?
<Rezwan> Ekushey: no sir :)
<Ekushey> gorom e jibon shesh?
<Ekushey> ami ghamte ghamte oshthir
<Rezwan> live is going okay! what's about you?
<Ekushey> life goes on...
<Rezwan> গরম লাগছে তবে ভয়াবহ কিছু না
<Rezwan> সিলেটের আবহাওয়া ভালো :)
<Ekushey> ah Sylhet! amar ek baro jawa hoy nai
<Ekushey> jaite hobe...
<Rezwan> আহা! চুক চুক
<Rezwan> সিলেটে আসলে বৃষ্টির সিজনে আইসেন
<Ekushey> sheita kobe?
<Rezwan> monsoon is the best season for traveling Sylhet
<Rezwan> বৃষ্টি তো শুরু হয়ে গেছে
<Ekushey> will keep that in mind :)
<Rezwan> আর দু তিন মাস পরে বর্ষাকাল
<Ekushey> besh besh
<Ekushey> jabo :)
<Rezwan> চলে আসেন :)
<Ekushey> 7-layer chaa khaite hobe...
<Rezwan> হাহাহা
<Rezwan> সেটা অবশ্য সিলেট শহরে পাবেন না
<Rezwan> লাউয়াছড়ার জঙ্গলে একটা দোকানে পাওয়া যায়
<Rezwan> আরেকটা জায়গায় as far I know
<Rezwan> এইটা খেতে কিন্তু তেমন আহামরি কিছু না
<Ekushey> Srimongol e naki pawa jay
<Rezwan> হ্যাঁ
<Rezwan> লাউয়াছড়া শ্রীমঙ্গলের ওদিকেই
<Ekushey> ok :)  thanks for the info :)
<Rezwan> বৃষ্টির সময় সবকিছুই দেখতে মজা। চা বগান, ঝরনা
<Rezwan> শীতকালে সবকিছু শুকনা থাকে। দেখে মজা নাই
<Ekushey> ami jabo mainly chobi tulte
<Ekushey> you live in Sylhet town?
<Rezwan> then you should come in Sylhet at winter 
<Rezwan> yes I do
<Ekushey> cool... gele janabo... we can meet up
<Rezwan> sure :)
<Rezwan> Ekushey: oopos Russell bhai
<Rezwan> I meant: you should come in Sylhet at Monsoon 
<Rezwan> not winter :P
<Ekushey> will do that... maybe within the next 2 months
<Rezwan> আমি মনে মনে মনে ভাবছিলাম বর্ষাকাল, কিন্তু লিখলাম winter :S
<Rezwan> Ekushey: hope you see you then :)
<Ekushey> gorom er effect ;)
<Rezwan> hahahaha
<Ekushey> AC o kaaj kore na ei gorom e
<Rezwan> বাইরে বেরুতে হবে
<Ekushey> okkk talk to you later
<Ekushey> take care brother
<Rezwan> see you :)
<Rezwan> you too Russell bhai :)
<Tuhin> hi Ekushey 
<Ekushey> hi Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> where in dhaka u live?
<Ekushey> Dhanmondi
<Tuhin> i heard the temp is not same everywhere in dhaka
<Tuhin> 1 guest came to home from mirpur and said its much much warmer there than at our home
<Ekushey> humidity is high
<Tuhin> hmm
<Tuhin> the electric people killed my UPS battery....
<Ekushey> ahare
<Tuhin> this is the 13nth times in 13 years
<Tuhin> 13nth battery
<Ekushey> i use Rahimafrooz, it's giving good service
<Tuhin> the 2 12v battery in Prolink UPS
<Tuhin> which UPS u use?
<Tuhin> Rahimafrooz IPS or UPS?
<Ekushey> Rahimafrooz 1000 VA
<Ekushey> i use their IPS as well, still working OK :)
<Tuhin>  IPS or UPS? how much it cost you? how long it gives backup? what things you run with it?
<Tuhin> what's the amp/plate of the UPS battery?
 * Tuhin have too many questins
<Tuhin> questions*
<Ekushey> UPS has 2 12V 7.5AH batteries
<Ekushey> last for more than half an hour, CPU+17" LCD+wifi router+modem+4:1 speakers
<Tuhin> do u keep the UPS+Wifi+modem 24hours on?
<Ekushey> nah
<Tuhin> the UPS gets power from the IPS???
<Ekushey> nah, direct power
<Tuhin> whats the CPU spec?
<Tuhin> and what PSU ?
<Ekushey> ummm 3.1 GHz core i5 processor+12 GB RAM on a normal casing
<Ekushey> standard PSU
<Tuhin> what's the casing/PSU name?
<Ekushey> OVO
<Tuhin> Brand computer or Clone?
<Ekushey> clone
<Tuhin> cheap PSU that comes with casing kills components....
<Ekushey> i like building my own PC
<Tuhin> overtime....
<Tuhin> same here
<Ekushey> nah this will work fine
<Tuhin> my last 2 PCs built by me
<Ekushey> *nah this one will work fine
<Tuhin> works fine for MAximum 2years
<Tuhin> if you are lucky
<Tuhin> my 1st and 2nd pc was killed by cheap PSU
<Ekushey> i have spare PSUs
<Tuhin> i also have spares...but if they r cheap..then no good
<Ekushey> hehe true
<Tuhin> what brand PSU?
<Ekushey> the one that came with the casing... OVO
<Tuhin> how much was the casing?
<Ekushey> i don't play games or don't do much resource intensive work
<Ekushey> 2K i think
<Tuhin> good quality casings costs more and also comes with better than average PSU
<Tuhin> ah then your PC is never working at 100%...
 * Tuhin is wondering what Ekushey does with 12 GB RAM
<Tuhin> do u make Virtual disks?
<Ekushey> helps in photo editing
<Ekushey> i can work with large files faster 
<Tuhin> hmm then you will benefit a lot if u use some of that 12GB ram as a Virtual HDD and make the temp folder in that virtual disk
<Ekushey> thanks for the tip :)
<Tuhin> Ekushey: how much was the UPS?
<Ekushey> 7K
<Tuhin> it have Sine wave or Square wave output when in backup mode?
<Ekushey> i've no idea :/
<ashickur-noor> কে আছেন?
<Ekushey> hi ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> কেমন আছৈন?
<Ekushey> gorom e mara jachchi
<ashickur-noor> আমি টেবিল পাঙ্খা ছেড়ৈ বসছি
<Ekushey> brb... dokan e jai pepsi kinte
<ashickur-noor> এসে নক দিয়েন
<ashickur-noor> @Ekushey ভাই পিং
<ashickur-noor> ?
<Ekushey> back ashickur-noor
<ashickur-noor> linux.org.bd তে ঢু মারলাম
<ashickur-noor> ওটা দেখি অন্য সাইটে আমারে নিয়া গেল
<Ekushey> hu
<ashickur-noor> ওটা কি লিনাক্সদেশে দেওয়া যায়?
<ashickur-noor> যতদিন না সাইটটি আবার চালু হয়
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> ??
<ashickur-noor> @Ekushey ভাই কী বলেন?
<Ekushey> dekhi :)
<ashickur-noor> দেখেন
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে আমার মনে হয় ভালো হয়
<Ekushey> wb Rezwan
<Rezwan> Ekushey: thanks :)
<Rezwan> Ekushey: আজকে আসলেই মারাত্মক গরম পড়ছে! দাড়ান টেম্পারেচার টা চেক কইরা নেই!
<Ekushey> humidity is high
<Ekushey> which sucks
<Rezwan> Ekushey: Rezwan's weather request; Dhaka, Bangladesh (23.8°N/90.4°E); Updated: 6:00 PM BDT (May 25, 2012); Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Temperature: 93°F (33.9°C); High/Low: Unavailable; Humidity: 55%; Dew Point: 79°F (26.1°C); Pressure: 29.48 in/998 hPa; Wind: SE at 2 MPH (4 KPH)
<Ekushey> 33.9!
<Rezwan> মাত্র ;)
<Rezwan> Rezwan's weather request; Sylhet, Bangladesh (25.0°N/91.9°E); Updated: 6:00 PM BDT (May 25, 2012); Conditions: Haze; Temperature: 89°F (31.7°C); High/Low: Unavailable; Humidity: 65%; Dew Point: 79°F (26.1°C); Pressure: 29.51 in/999 hPa; Wind: NNE at 2 MPH (4 KPH)
<ashickur-noor> এইডা কেমনে করলেন?
<Ekushey> same as Dubai
<Rezwan> Ekushey: এই সপ্তাহে আরো গরম খাওয়ার জন্য প্রস্তুন হন 
<Rezwan> Rezwan's forecast request; Dhaka, Bangladesh Forecast (High/Low); Updated: 6:00 PM BDT (May 25, 2012); Saturday: 20% Chance of Thunderstorms, 96/80°F (35.6/26.7°C); Sunday: Scattered Clouds, 98/80°F (36.7/26.7°C); Monday: Scattered Clouds, 96/80°F (35.6/26.7°C); Tuesday: Overcast, 98/80°F (36.7/26.7°C); Wednesday: Scattered Clouds, 100/80°F (37.8/26.7°C)
<Rezwan> প্রত্যেক দিনই ৩৫ এর উপরে হিট করবে
<Ekushey> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Tuhin> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/coke-reveals-its-secret-it-may-need-to-carry-a-cancer-warning-7547457.html
<Ekushey> i've been reading the same thing since childhood
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-26
<Rezwan> Ekushey: শুভ সন্ধ্যা রাসেল ভাই
<Ekushey> good evening :)
<Rezwan> Ekushey: আজকে তো গরম আরো মারাত্মক মনে হইতেছে :S
<Rezwan> Ekushey: Rezwan's weather request; Vostok, Antarctica (78.4°S/106.9°E); Updated: 6:00 PM VOST (May 26, 2012); Conditions: Cloudy; Temperature: -113°F (-80.6°C); High/Low: Unavailable; Humidity: 27%; Dew Point: -119°F (-83.9°C); Wind: North at 7 MPH (11 KPH)
<Rezwan> let's move to Antarctica :D
<Ekushey> lol yes
<Ekushey> hahahaha
<Ekushey> ami ajke fan/ac bondho kore boshe achi
<Ekushey> shojjo korar cheshta kortesi
<Ekushey> will power :D
<Ekushey> this should cool you down... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqcipAdbGpQ skip to 1:00
<Rezwan> bahh
<Rezwan> তবে এইভাবে কাজ হইতে পারে
<Rezwan> ঘামতে ঘামতে শরীর ঠান্ডা হয়ে যায়
<Ekushey> lol
<Rezwan> তবে এই এক্সপেরিমেন্ট টা উদোম গায়ে করা ভালো ;)
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> cigarette kinte jai, brb
<Rezwan> ওকে
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-27
<tuxboy> .
#ubuntu-bd 2013-05-24
<locodir-user> i nee one help
<locodir-user> anybody is here?
#ubuntu-bd 2015-05-24
<monir> hello everyone
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-24
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- and others
<pavlushka-> Hello Kilos,  how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> just tired, been a busy morning outside with sorting animals that got out of there holding pens at night
<pavlushka-> Hmm, I am good,  so pens are not working 100%?
<zaki> hey kilos?
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<zaki> i'm busy with study , class test.
<zaki> also my job.
<Kilos> good , study hard
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> hows things arround here.
<Kilos> very quiet, i have been busy with farm work outside for a few weeks
<Kilos> avel pops in and out but doesnt say much
<Kilos> he must also be busy
<zaki> hmm may be. 
<zaki> those pakistani replyed me 2,3 days ago. 
<Kilos> and what do they say
<Kilos> i had one chat to me on the pk channel as well
<zaki> Well, please note that this page is a volunteer page and isn't the "Official" Ubuntu Pakistan group as that is owned by someone who is very concerned about his personal brand. That guy still owns the official mailing list, IRC and other platforms. He was inactive for few years and wasn't interested to let the community lead. So, we made this page and started our volunteer efforts despite threats from him.
<zaki> when?
<Kilos> 23rd may
<Kilos> he behave like a troll in the beginning
<zaki> ow.
<zaki> then?
<Kilos> go read the log
<Kilos> i have to get gates for my sister
<Kilos> wbb
<zaki> oky. :)
<Kilos> im back
<zaki> what are you doing?
<Kilos> talking to you
<Kilos> what page did those guys make
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> Ubuntu Pakistan. a facebook pagr. :3
<Kilos> let me find where i can report these matters
<Kilos> would be better if they gave names
<zaki> oky i can try to get a name.
<zaki> or is this really true what he is saying.!
<Kilos> the leader in each community should invite new members
<Kilos> and encourage them
<zaki> yap. 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-25
<NaSb> Hello Kilos ;)
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> How was your day?
<Kilos> busy outside then slept for 2 hours and now been cleaning garlic to add to my peppadew and garlic suce
<Kilos> sause
<Kilos> sauce
<NaSb> In this evening?
<Kilos> just stopped now
<Kilos> 6.30pm here
<Kilos> do you  peeps get peppadew there
<Kilos> similar to chillies
<NaSb> May be
<NaSb> i'm not sure -_-
<Kilos> makes a nice hot tasty sauce to put on food
<Kilos> similar to ketchup with a burn
<Kilos> and the lovely chilli flavour
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-26
<pavlushka> Greetings Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> all well?
<pavlushka> kind of!
<Kilos> whats wrong
<pavlushka> My fixed connection, my supply,
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> looking for a new job, :p
<Kilos> life can be very tiring at times
<pavlushka> agreed
<Kilos> wait until youe are over 60 and then see
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> always just do your best
<Kilos> no one can ask for more
<pavlushka> Kilos: you are making my day!
<Kilos> always keep a smile on your face and some happiness in your heart
<pavlushka> I try my best to keep that.
<pavlushka> You know NaSb, He is a mozillian, was in the mozilla bug fest last friday, its good that he peeks here too, :P
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> QA coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Yessir
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and Kilos!
<pavlushka> QA, Thanks
<QA> pavlushka: no problemo
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: good news, got https://launchpad.net/~mahayalamkhan on Telegram, having a convo right now, :p
<pavlushka> His Telegram id is @maktrix
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> Are you ok Kilos !
<Kilos> be friendly
<Kilos> yes just sore head as usual
<pavlushka> I am not friendly to him, I am addressing him Sir, :p
<pavlushka> And it worked, :p
<Kilos> i still have to contact the loco council and get him to allow new users in
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Night guys!
<Kilos> i thought you went to go sleep pavlushka 
<pavlushka> changed my mind, :p
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-27
<anes_> Hi friends , i try preseed using pinguy , but not working my preseed is : http://pastie.org/10854841,custom.seed file
<zaki> hey?
<zaki> what are you trying to do?
<zaki> you can see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization/PreseedExamples
<zaki> or this one should be helpfull: http://wiki.xkyle.com/Example_Preseed_File.html
<zaki> or you can use this script : https://github.com/StratusLab/image-recipes/blob/master/ubuntu/ubuntu.preseed
<Kilos> oh my where has ekushkey gone
<Kilos> QA seen ekushey
<QA> Kilos: ekushey was last seen 1 month, 23 hours, 33 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-04-26 17:55:27 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-05-26 20:02:15 UTC
<pavlushka> QA Hello 
<QA> howdy
<Kilos> pavlushka can you still edit your wiki page
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-28
<zaki> hey Kilos ?
<zaki> hey
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> me fine, thanks, you?
<zaki> fine.
<zaki> doing what?
<pavlushka> this time its me setting up the localhost, :p
<zaki> why? 
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> kilos did you listen to online redio?
<Kilos> cold here man
<pavlushka> zaki: to test
<zaki> test what? 
<Kilos> nope mo bile data is too expensive for online audio and video
<pavlushka> zaki: go to rhythmbox, check the side panel or you can even browse there for online radio.
<zaki> php? or wordpress site?
<pavlushka> zaki: testing website, creating sample
<zaki> i have unlimited bandwidth. :)
<zaki> good .
<Kilos> you lucky
<pavlushka> wordpress and drupal but nah, I am no php guy, may be I need to
<pavlushka> yes zaki , you are lucky, :p
<zaki> may be.. :D
<zaki> php is fun. (y)\
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> hd lnch everyone?
<zaki> had lunch everyone? *
<pavlushka> No zaki , we hade dinner, :p
<zaki> uff.. ! :3
<pavlushka> even Kilos too, lol
<zaki> what hapen to me.. !
<Kilos> yes just finished
<pavlushka> zaki: setting up drupal gives issues, what is clear url?
<zaki> by the way, i'm not that fine. :( fever !
<zaki> never worked with drupal. :( 
<pavlushka> then I better ask inetpro, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im glad i only work with basics
<zaki> good. (y)
<pavlushka> zaki: whenever you meet a new guy on irc, run "/whois guy's_nick" to see the details, it helps you reveal some fact.
<zaki> hmm.. !
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-29
<pavlushka> Hello Every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka i just got out of a hot bath
<Kilos> long hot soak
<pavlushka> Kilos: Great!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-24
<pavlushka> kilos- ping
<Kilos-> pavlushka pong
<Kilos-> im alive but still sick
<Kilos-> and internet bad
<pavlushka> I m here from a bus :p
<Kilos-> enjoy the trip
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-21
<pavlushka> zaki: hey
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing 
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> zaki: doing good, you?
<zaki> I'm fine 
<zaki> pavlushka, tell me a proper way to use/replace DE in ubuntu 16.4
<zaki> proper way to use multiple DE*
<pavlushka> zaki: different DE has different method of configuration/fine tuning but Ubuntu used lightdm for every DE to launch the GUI for 16.04 and for 18.04, its gdm/gdm3
<pavlushka> zaki: so the initialization of dm is done by "systemctl enable lightdm" but before that you have to tell lightdm in the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf or so to start your DE
<pavlushka> zaki: that is MATE/GNOIME/LXDE/KDE etc
<zaki> someone installed budgie over unity
<pavlushka> zaki: and doing all that you just reboot the system to boot into the GUI ()
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah and?
<zaki> and again he removed budgie, now that It's look like they are just mixed up. 
<zaki> some of the settings still remaining there 
<pavlushka> zaki: you see this? https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-budgie-desktop-10-2-7-ubuntu-16-04-16-10
<u-la-la> [ How to Install Budgie Desktop 10.2.7 on Ubuntu 16.04, 16.10 ] - https://www.linuxbabe.com
<pavlushka> zaki: you dont have to remove the budgie desktop, you can just switch the session back to Unity
<zaki> switch while login?
<pavlushka> zaki: yes and it will auto load the last desktop session on next boot
<pavlushka> zaki: unless you switch again.
<pavlushka> zaki: you have an extra DE installed, that's a bonus, why remove?
<zaki> okay 
<zaki> will check tomorrow
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-23
<pavlushka> Hey zaki o/
 * pavlushka running around for errands keeping the machine on.
<zaki> \o/
<z4ki> https://itsfoss.com/snapstore-cryptocurrency-saga/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=new_linux_laptop_ubuntu_1804_flavor_reviews_meltdown_20_and_other_linux_stuff&utm_term=2018-05-23
<u-la-la> [ What You Need to Know About Cryptocurrency ‘Malware’ Found on Ubuntu’s Snap Store | It's FOSS ] - https://itsfoss.com
<pavlushka> z4ki: I know
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-20
<pavlushka> .help time
<pavlushka> .help time
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-24
<zaki> pavlushka, ping
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ping
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la:
<pavlushka> zaki: so start reporting
<zaki> pavlushka, lsusb?
<pavlushka> zaki: if that's available
<toaha> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8fCnQ5BnSQ/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y5wgwtup )
<pavlushka> toaha: What is the setup? distro/version/kernel? ok give me paste of "uname -a"
<toaha> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tZc4WWjWkC/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y38bcdl5 )
<toaha> check this 
<pavlushka> toaha: oh and "lsb_release -rd" paste
<toaha> pavlushka, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TDGtP9srWc/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yxmesoe3 )
<zaki> pavlushka, in linux usb id it similer to 0bda:8179 which shows 0bda:f179 
<zaki> in lsusb
<pavlushka> toaha: zaki try this https://github.com/kelebek333/rtl8188fu (the method described)
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - kelebek333/rtl8188fu: RTL8188FU driver for linux 4.15 .x ~ 5.0.x ] - github.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yy4t9xge )
<zaki> do I have to remove previous driver first ?
<zaki> pavlushka, and is there any difference in rtl8188eu and rtl8188fu !
<pavlushka> zaki: 0bda:8179 is for TP-Link's TL-WN725N adapter
<pavlushka> zaki: and check this out https://askubuntu.com/q/1062402/505225
<u-la-la> [ wireless - Can't find wifi drivers for 0bda:f179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yyfdfual )
<pavlushka> zaki: no, you don't need to remove previous drivers unless there's a conflict, but not likely
<zaki> wowwwww
<zaki> pavlushka, it's working 
<zaki> thank you so much . 
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, didn't thought it would be that quick and you can manage to load the driver that easy!
<pavlushka> zaki: super!
<zaki> using this https://github.com/kelebek333/rtl8188fu
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - kelebek333/rtl8188fu: RTL8188FU driver for linux 4.15 .x ~ 5.0.x ] - github.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yy4t9xge )
<pavlushka> zaki: now to find how stable that is! will see
<zaki> pavlushka, so we used rtl8188fu for rtl8188eus, :3
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm checking 
<pavlushka> zaki: you have to make sure the driver loads every time the machine starts
<zaki> gave a init 6
<pavlushka> zaki: and there's ways to make an external driver to load every time
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-load-a-kernel-module-automatically-at-boot-time/
<u-la-la> [ Linux: How to load a kernel module automatically at boot time - nixCraft ] - www.cyberciti.biz ( https://tinyurl.com/y3agkhmh )
<z4ki> pavlushka, external driver ?
<z4ki> pavlushka, it's auto connect every time 
<pavlushka> z4ki: isn't it? a pluggable USB?
<z4ki> no issue so far
<z4ki> yeah 
<pavlushka> z4ki: cool
<z4ki> pluggable usb 2.0
<pavlushka> z4ki: you will experience some line drops, coz that's how wifi works and this case, the device is somewhat cheap, so it drop the connection with conviction :p
<pavlushka> or the user
<z4ki> pavlushka, :D that's okay with the user :P 
<z4ki> pavlushka, It's working now that's all that matters :P 
<pavlushka> exactly
<z4ki> thanks to you :P 
<pavlushka> z4ki: thank the maintainer by giving a star https://github.com/kelebek333/rtl8188fu
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - kelebek333/rtl8188fu: RTL8188FU driver for linux 4.15 .x ~ 5.0.x ] - github.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yy4t9xge )
<z4ki> sure 
<z4ki> pavlushka, will talk later 
<z4ki> I'm leaving 
<pavlushka> see ya
<z4ki> thanks again . 
<zaki> pavlushka, তুমুল বৃষ্টি হইসে আজকে সন্ধ্যায় এদিকে। 
<pavlushka> এদিকে হল কিছুক্ষণ আগে
<z4ki> pavlushka, you edit on wikipedia bangla? 
<pavlushka> z4ki: sometime, especially when I feel like
<pavlushka> night night zaki 
<zaki> good night pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-25
<zaki> pavlushka, http://www.zaki.com/
<zaki> :P
<u-la-la> [ Zaki Oriental Rugs High Point, NC | Oriental & Persian Rugs ] - www.zaki.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y2eor7fg )
<pavlushka> zaki: lol, good for you :p
<zaki> I can't remember 
<zaki> :D :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can add that to your resume :p
<zaki> he he . can I claim these business ? :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can try, lol
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-26
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> pavlushka, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTDldZN20R0
<u-la-la> [ Mr Squirrel's Wild Ride - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com ( https://tinyurl.com/hmcrdrn )
<pavlushka> zaki: in a bit, trying to compile coreboot again, compiling the payload for now, so need the download speed
#ubuntu-bd 2020-05-20
<LjL> are you people safe?
<LjL> or maybe just the... 1-to-3 of you who aren't bots
#ubuntu-bd 2020-05-21
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: heelo
<pavlushka> *hello
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
